# Delhi and Lahore-Twin Cities



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

I'm always very interested in learning about cities around the world, for I think that cities breed culture. I read up about Lahore and Delhi, and it seems very interesting the way both the cities have so many aspects in common: Mughal monuments, an old-world charm (unlike their coastal counterparts in either country), less high-risies and more gardens, roundabouts, wide roads, even a ring-road! I read in some old story that Lahore and Delhi were considered sisters, but I didn't know the extent of this bond! Even the city culture is similar...but I can know that for sure if I learn more about Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Delhi, delhi hoga...per Lahore, Lahore hai !!

perfectly described by Winston Churchill "Lahore is a city with a body, mind and a soul of its own"


Joke: A Lahori was admitted to Heaven, after wandering around for quite a long time, God asked "so you like it here, dont you?"
he said yeah, I like it here, but Lahore, Lahore hai !! 


sorry bro, no comparison whatsoever !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## justanobserver

Leader said:


> perfectly described by *Winston Churchill* "Lahore is a city with a body, mind and a soul of its own"


 
Let's not use the words of a colonial imperialist

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

justanobserver said:


> Let's not use the words of a colonial imperialist


 
he was back then quite young and was working as a travelling journalist !!


----------



## Pioneerfirst

both cities have much common architecture and weather, I dont know much about dehli people but Lahoris are great


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

I thought Lahaure and Amritsar were traditionally considered the most alike cities.


----------



## Galaxy

No, Delhi and Lahore are totally different in every aspect. No Relation. Lahore is Lahore and Delhi is Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kambojaric

Well yeah both are capitals of the Mughals, both have always been the city of power in their respective regions and both are packed with history. Not too sure about the culture part though. Lahore has always maintained its Punjabi identity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

BelligerentPacifist said:


> I thought Lahaure and Amritsar were traditionally considered the most alike cities.


 
they were traditionally linked, people to people... not alike cities  eeeerrrrrrrrr...........


----------



## -INDIAN-

this is lahore





this is delhi




both are on their own....not a great deal of similarities except mughal buildings...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

*An earlier thread on Lahore.*

http://www.defence.pk/forums/economy-development/45503-lahore-elite-league.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

-INDIAN- said:


> this is lahore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both are on their own....not a great deal of similarities except mughal buildings...


 
Sorry but this is *Karachi *not Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

There might be some historical architectural similarities,otherwise the cities are different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Lahore Lahore Hai. Much cleaner and greener then Delhi. Also just entering Lahore you get a feel of history and stuff. Also a city where you have mixing of different religions. Great Churches, mosques and gurdwaras. 

All I know about Delhi is that it's the rape capital.

And btw Im from Karachi so Im totally unbias here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*@OP

Are you on weed?? What you mean by twin cities???

There is No comparison between both cities..!!!! Period. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Karachiite said:


> Much *cleaner* and *greener* then Delhi.



Hmmmmmm....Said by a guy who have never visited New Delhi and is sitting hundreads of miles away in another country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

B_R_I_C said:


> Hmmmmmm....Said by a guy who have never visited New Delhi and is sitting hundreads of miles away in another country.


 
I have visited Delhi before some of my relatives live there.


----------



## Leader

B_R_I_C said:


> Hmmmmmm....Said by a guy who have never visited New Delhi and is sitting hundreads of miles away in another country.


 
isi liye kehte hain har time bhashan denay ka nahi, bisti ho jati hai


----------



## desiman

Leader said:


> Delhi, delhi hoga...per Lahore, Lahore hai !!
> 
> perfectly described by Winston Churchill "Lahore is a city with a body, mind and a soul of its own"
> 
> 
> Joke: A Lahori was admitted to Heaven, after wandering around for quite a long time, God asked "so you like it here, dont you?"
> he said yeah, I like it here, but Lahore, Lahore hai !!
> 
> 
> sorry bro, no comparison whatsoever !!


 

Please do not compare the cities, I can give you 100 facts about Delhi also, and there is no place like it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhairava

justanobserver said:


> Let's not use the words of a colonial imperialist


 
And a known India hater.

Though Delhi's heritage goes back much before Lahore.


----------



## Tameem

There is a hard bargain between League and congress, both wants Lahore and Calcutta simultaneously in their border state, finally a compromise is achieved with each party happy at thier share.


----------



## Leader

desiman said:


> Please do not compare the cities, I can give you 100 facts about Delhi also, and there is no place like it.


 
we never compared our Lahore with any place, I can say Toronto, Toronto hoga, but Lahore, Lahore hai... and by no means its a comparison, Lahore is simply what it is.... 

Lahore and the feeling of being Lahori is incommensurable to anything worldly or by the joke anything heavenly as well !!


----------



## 2012

omg!! there is no comparison b/w Lahore and Delhi, Delhi is much greener , cleaner and soon to be UN heritage cities

Delhi has world class infrastructure, transport, hosted CWG, and it is beta + city while lahore does not even belong to any category...

Comparing Delhi with Lahore is Insane

also Delhi has world class Universities, like IIT, AIIMS, DU, DTU which is not there in any city of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 2012

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> 2012....The name suggests ur sanity........ abt dwlhi being cleaner n greener............ LOLL at it.
> 
> Ask somebdy who has been to both cities thn rant.


 
Iam a Delhiite and i have seen pics of Lahore at skyscappercity, sorry to say, it does not compete with Delhi in any way.. dont spread false propaganda..!! Lahore can be compared to Pune or maybe Chandigarh but cannot be compared to a metro like Delhi

PS;-Iam excluding heritage sites


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Karachiite said:


> I have visited Delhi before some of my relatives live there.



Then this means you are completly blind by patriotism. And can't give any neutral view. No point of arguing with you about Delhi cause i live in delhi and travel daily from east to central delhi and i know what it is and how much cleaner and greener my city is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 2012

*Green Delhi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> 2012....The name suggests ur sanity........ abt dwlhi being cleaner n greener............ LOLL at it.
> 
> Ask somebdy who has been to both cities thn rant.


 

yeah New delhi is cleaner and greener ..........LOL at You..!!

Now next time come up with better Rants. And yeah ask somebody who have been to both cities non pakist and non Indian.. you will surely get your answer.! puff!


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

@2012.....

No need to post pics here....lol

I am a Delhiite and i know what this city is. I am clearly saying OP is a fool by putting both cities in same bucket and more foolish is he typed it as Twins!! duh!

LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

i dont know what losers would actually think they are twin cities......I think nationalistic Lahoriites (all Pakistanis actually) will be very offended by this statement.


Lahore is a beacon of light. The people, the culture even the sounds and sights are what make it what it is......delhi doesnt come even a fraction close to Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

Karachiite said:


> Lahore Lahore Hai. Much cleaner and greener then Delhi. Also just entering Lahore you get a feel of history and stuff. Also a city where you have mixing of different religions. Great Churches, mosques and gurdwaras.
> 
> All I know about Delhi is that it's the rape capital.
> 
> And btw Im from Karachi so Im totally unbias here.



I've never been to Lahawar. Would you recommend a Karachi-boy to visit there from a touristic point of view? I don't want to be disappointed. 

People from Islamabad etc tell me Lahaoriis on purpose never give you correct directions if you're a city'foreigner lost around the city. True is it?

Let's not flame our ahbaab-e-hindawii, Dillii might be the rape capital, but our city might be the target killing capital.


----------



## Bhairava

Kids comparing two third world cities !!!


Get a life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 2012

what is this propaganda of Rape Capital???* Delhi is a rape capital of India , not south Asia*...some Pakistani cities have much more rape cases than Delhi (google it)


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*LOL....This Thread is a JOKE....

Let the kids live in there Dreams...... Whole world knows which city worths what!! 

Either it is History,Culture or Modernity, high tech facilities or anything.....And yeah combination of all these things is what makes a city called as The One and ONLY .........."NEW DELHI"  

Let the kids Enjoy there Delusional world.....I am outta this Joke Thread.!!! puff!*


----------



## 2012



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

BelligerentPacifist said:


> I've never been to Lahawar. Would you recommend a Karachi-boy to visit there from a touristic point of view? I don't want to be disappointed.
> 
> People from Islamabad etc tell me Lahaoriis on purpose never give you correct directions if you're a city'foreigner lost around the city. True is it?



If you wanna see a lot of historical architecture then its a great place. Lots of parks and a lot of other things to do there. Haha and yes I know what you mean by Lahoris giving wrong directions. Its true I don't know why they do that. The food there is great and so are the girls 

You should definitely go to Lahore atleast once.


----------



## Rafael

Chalo bhai apney apney dic*s measuure ker lo...


----------



## Rafi




----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*LAHORE*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Agni5000

Who in right mind compares Delhi with lahore?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar




----------



## Abu Zolfiqar




----------



## Abu Zolfiqar




----------



## Abu Zolfiqar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xataxsata

There is no comparison Delhi is a world class city a capital of 2nd fastest growing economy, military power and lahore is a capital of a agriculture state. 

There is no comparison in any sense.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Sorry, I think Delhi is better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xataxsata

Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

Lahore, Lahore Hai - Nuff said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

Lahore is pretty clean for a major city! Dehli I'm assuming like most indian cities is not. Anyways no use comparing-Lahore wins

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xataxsata

Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xataxsata

Delhi


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Gurgaon, Dehli


And what matters the most is out of the two, Dehli is growing the fastest.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xataxsata

Delhi


----------



## Rafi

Dance said:


> Lahore is pretty clean for a major city! Dehli I'm assuming like most indian cities is not. Anyways no use comparing-Lahore wins


 
Dance, have actually been to Delhi, it is a hellhole - very dirty and smoggy city - Lahore in comparison is clean, and the people in Lahore it is very cosmopolitan, with people of every color and race. Like they say in Punjabi *"jis na Lahore ne vakya, wo Jamea ne" *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xataxsata

Delhi


----------



## Agni5000

My dear Indian brothers, Please don't post any pic. First of all there is no comparison. 
Delhi is known all over the world. But lahore you have to pronounce correctly and need to show in a map.


----------



## Rafi




----------



## xataxsata

Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agni5000

My village in India is greener than lahore, that means i start comparing with lahore.


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Karachiite said:


> Lahore Lahore Hai. Much cleaner and greener then Delhi. Also just entering Lahore you get a feel of history and stuff. Also a city where you have mixing of different religions. Great Churches, mosques and gurdwaras.
> 
> All I know about Delhi is that it's the rape capital.
> 
> And btw Im from Karachi so Im totally unbias here.


lol@ cleaner than Delhi.
Modernization rates in Pakistan and India are incomparable so better keep of that comparison.


----------



## xataxsata

Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

-


----------



## Rafi

Have spent time in both Lahore and Delhi - and can say definitively - that Lahore is much better in all area's - Delhi is dirtier - with many slums - also Lahore is much greener with lovely parks all round.


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

lol pakistanis will say Lahore is better Indians will say Delhi is better,though there is no comparison,the transport,buildings,infra..Delhi wins hands down,but hey who will give up on an internet forum!
Pics posted in this thread..compare delhi and lahore,i guess PAkistanis will themselves know -.-


----------



## S.M.R

I am basically a Karachiite by birth. I live in Lahore for around 2 years. Lahore Lahore hai, 'Jinnay Lahore nahi wekhya oo jamia nahi" (Who has not seen lahore is yet to be born).

The most thing I enjoyed in Lahore was we used to go to liberty roundabout, there are lots of dhool people standing there. Hum unhain paisay detay keh dhool bajao aur khoob bhangray daaltay. butt ki karahi hmmm.... Siddique ki fish, Shah Alam Market walay baba ji ki kulfi, Lal khoo ki barfi, chaman ki ice cream........................ I think I have not missed a single food point in Lahore......

Lahore Lahore hai.....Zinda diloon ka Shehar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 2012

*Delhi's World Class Transport*


















*Delhi Bus depot-largest in the world*


----------



## xataxsata

Delhi have:

- 24 hrs power supply  we all know about lahore  
- World class metro
- Airport Express Metro
- World Class Airport among top in the world
- Best Sports facilities in whole south Asia.
- Best Education facilities
- Best Transportation system in whole South Asia
- Best Medical facilities
- Best Malls
- Best Hotels
- Disco and Pubs
- Best Gardens
- Best shopping markets
- Dozens of historical places including many world heritage sites.

The list goes on.

If someone still compare of think otherwise then "Dil behlane ke liye ghalib khayal accha hai."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Rafi said:


> Have spent time in both Lahore and Delhi - and can say definitively - that Lahore is much better in all area's - Delhi is dirtier - with many slums - also Lahore is much greener with lovely parks all round.


You say and we believe it!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trisonics

The kiddos are at it again. Please read again

"Are Delhi and Lahore Twin Cities?"

Answer: NO

When everyone here agrees why the use of a scale to measure your %&#*#?

Delhi is Delhi!!!! Lahore is Lahore!!! not twins, not the same by any means.

Thread Reported!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 2012

Pics on this thread is enough to prove who is better..


----------



## Water Car Engineer

xataxsata said:


> Delhi have:
> 
> - 24 hrs power supply  we all know about lahore
> - World class metro
> - Airport Express Metro
> - World Class Airport among top in the world
> - Best Sports facilities in whole south Asia.
> - Best Education facilities
> - Best Transportation system in whole South Asia
> - Best Medical facilities
> - Best Malls
> - Best Hotels
> - Disco and Pubs
> - Best Gardens
> - Best shopping markets
> - Dozens of historical places including many world heritage sites.
> 
> The list goes on.
> 
> If someone still compare of think otherwise then "Dil behlane ke liye ghalib khayal accha hai."


 
And its growing faster!!


















*Delhi Metro Airport Express Line
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi




----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Delhi Airport





Lahore Airport:




The first impression/class of a city starts with airports..
Lahore's ariport looks like mosque


----------



## Rafi




----------



## 2012

*Delhi Metro*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi




----------



## 2012




----------



## 2012




----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Pakistanis ever saw something like T3 of IGIA?


























Another simple point:
*Name anything that Lahore has and Delhi doesn't
And
I ll name many things that Delhi has and Lahore doesn't.
Wanna bet?*


----------



## Rafi




----------



## S.M.R

xataxsata said:


> Delhi have:
> 
> *- 24 hrs power supply  we all know about lahore  *
> - World class metro
> - Airport Express Metro
> - World Class Airport among top in the world
> - Best Sports facilities in whole south Asia.
> - Best Education facilities
> - Best Transportation system in whole South Asia
> - Best Medical facilities
> - Best Malls
> - Best Hotels
> - Disco and Pubs
> - Best Gardens
> - Best shopping markets
> - Dozens of historical places including many world heritage sites.
> 
> The list goes on.
> 
> If someone still compare of think otherwise then "Dil behlane ke liye ghalib khayal accha hai."


 
15-hr power cuts as demand at new high - Times Of India


----------



## Rafi




----------



## 2012

*Delhi Airport*


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

S.M.R said:


> 15-hr power cuts as demand at new high - Times Of India


First of all TOI(let)?news?
Second if you read there was a fault in the line..so that happens everywhere!


----------



## Dance

Rafi said:


> Dance, have actually been to Delhi, it is a hellhole - very dirty and smoggy city - Lahore in comparison is clean, and the people in Lahore it is very cosmopolitan, with people of every color and race. Like they say in Punjabi *"jis na Lahore ne vakya, wo Jamea ne" *


 
I've heard that from a lot of people, so I'm not surprised


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

LOL RAFFY is posting pics of country homes and apartments hahaha awesome!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi




----------



## 2012



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Dance said:


> I've heard that from a lot of people, so I'm not surprised


Yeah,we know how La whore is 

---------- Post added at 12:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 AM ----------

See the lahore airport...i mean come on! worst of Indian airports are better than that!


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

That doesn't seem to be exactly true....Delhi and Lahore were historically called twins, though that does not have a bearing on the present situation, but I did mention some similarities.


----------



## Rafi




----------



## 2012

S.M.R said:


> 15-hr power cuts as demand at new high - Times Of India


 
Iam a delhiite , i know better than you..there is no power cut in central, south and east Delhi..


Power cuts once or twice in a week in North Delhi

power cuts 2 to 3 times in week in West Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pfpilot

Why has this turned into a competition. Obviously, people from Delhi and Lahore will prefer their own cities...how do you judge one is better? Each city is extremely unique to its people, a reflection of sorts, of their personalities...it magnifies what the people represent. In short, Lahore belongs to Lahoris and Delhi belongs to Delhites and that is difference enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zeluvaa

Let's lose our bias and lets compare objectively, shall we?

*Population*
Delhi - 16.7 million
Lahore - ~ 8 - 10 million

*Population density*
Delhi - 11,297 people per square kilometer. 
Lahore - ~ 4000

*Global City *
Delhi - Beta +
Lahore - Not qualified yet to be even Gamma

*GDP - PPP*
Delhi - $167 billion
Lahore- $40 billion

*Literacy Rate *
Delhi - 86.3%
Lahore - 74%

*History*
Delhi - Records from as far back as 1000 BC or 3000 years back
Lahore - records from as far back as 2000 years

_I have not included "Greenery" and "Cleanliness" as those things are subjective and open to bias._

Take any factor you want, Delhi will still come out on top as a global city against Lahore. There simply is no comparison.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rafi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

2012 said:


> Iam a delhiite , i know better than you..there is no power cut in central, south and east Delhi..
> 
> 
> Power cuts once or twice in a week in North Delhi
> 
> power cuts 2 to 3 times in week in West Delhi


I m from Model Town..and rare powercuts in a week are for 1-2 minutes..
The situation has improved vastly,ask any Delhite!


----------



## S.M.R

Protectionist Gareth said:


> First of all TOI(let)?news?
> Second if you read there was a fault in the line..so that happens everywhere!


 
Do you expect Dawn or The News posting load shedding news of Delhi...are you out of your mind.

2nd thing, Pakistan has capacity of 18,000 MV and demand of 14000 to 15000. Therefore the loadshedding is due to the infrastructure, so is the case with delhi.



> NEW DELHI: Large parts of the city reeled under power cuts of up 15 hours on a day when electricity demand touched an all time high of 4,909 MW on Thursday , putting a huge question mark on the power infrastructure's capacity to handle the rising summer load.


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Zeluvaa said:


> Let's lose our bias and lets compare objectively, shall we?
> 
> *Population*
> Delhi - 16.7 million
> Lahore - ~ 8 - 10 million
> 
> *Population density*
> Delhi - 11,297 people per square kilometer.
> Lahore - ~ 4000
> 
> *Global City *
> Delhi - Beta +
> Lahore - Not qualified yet to be even Gamma
> 
> *GDP - PPP*
> Delhi - $167 billion
> Lahore- $40 billion
> 
> *Literacy Rate *
> Delhi - 86.3%
> Lahore - 74%
> 
> *History*
> Delhi - Records from as far back as 1000 BC or 3000 years back
> Lahore - records from as far back as 2000 years
> 
> _I have not included "Greenery" and "Cleanliness" as those things are subjective and open to bias._
> 
> Take any factor you want, Delhi will still come out on top as a global city against Lahore. There simply is no comparison.


You sealed it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

OH for heaven's sake, that was supposed to be from history! You know, the kind of thing you'd read in a Premchand story, assuming you've read Premchand.
So that was in the 30's....not now. How they compare now was my question!!


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

S.M.R said:


> Do you expect Dawn or The News posting load shedding news of Delhi...are you out of your mind.
> 
> 2nd thing, Pakistan has capacity of 18,000 MV and demand of 14000 to 15000. Therefore the loadshedding is due to the infrastructure, so is the case with delhi.


Thats TOI and personally i also don't like it..well if you don't believe ask any Delhite who comes across you ever about power cuts in Delhi..its minimal and very rare now.
You can argue if you want,but i m a delhite and the truth is power cuts are rare in Delhi now.
You can argue as you want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

As a resident myself, I can vouch for this without any doubt. Like, maybe ten years back, yes: night long power cuts. These days, not at all.


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

BelligerentPacifist said:


> I thought Lahaure and Amritsar were traditionally considered the most alike cities.


 
I think, even historically, Lahore would have been larger than Amritsar...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

the name lahore is derives frm the name of hindu lord Rams son.


----------



## Galaxy

I don't know why People comparing Delhi and Lahore. No Relation. People should compare Lahore and Amritsar. Punjab capital Chandigarh is very good city but came into existence after 1947 mainly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

As I said before, you CAN'T compare Amritsar and Lahore...Lahore is much bigger, older and culturally more rich. And I'm being entirely unbiased in this. Read my signature for further details.


----------



## Vasily Zaytsev



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

This has really caught on! Appreciate the passion, the sentiments....need a bit of course correction. How about constructive criticism?


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Vasily Zaytsev said:


>


Go to Bugatti's website,there is Bugatti Showroom in Delhi as well,in Hotel Samrat.
Delhi has all these awesome cars showroom,while whole Pakistan doesn't have one of this kind! Leave Lahore


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

Vasily Zaytsev said:


>


 

That is one thing where Delhi beats Lahore hands down. But that's not my intention. I'll say it again, "Ah, well!"


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

ElrondInRivenDelhi said:


> That is one thing where Delhi beats Lahore hands down. But that's not my intention. I'll say it again, "Ah, well!"


 
We've got Aston-Martin and Maserati too! Or are they in Bombay?


----------



## Rafi

Take it from one who actually has spent time in both cities, Lahore is much better than Delhi - there is simply no comparison.


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Rafi said:


> Take it from one who actually has spent time in both cities, Lahore is much better than Delhi - there is simply no comparison.


I think the world thinks opposite to you


----------



## Rafi




----------



## Vasily Zaytsev




----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Yay Pakistan got a showroom for Porsche!


----------



## FreekiN

Protectionist Gareth said:


> Go to Bugatti's website,there is Bugatti Showroom in Delhi as well,in Hotel Samrat.
> Delhi has all these awesome cars showroom,while whole Pakistan doesn't have one of this kind! Leave Lahore


 
U MAD NAGGA?


----------



## S.M.R

Protectionist Gareth said:


> Yeah,we know how La whore is
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 AM ----------
> 
> See the lahore airport...i mean come on! worst of Indian airports are better than that!


 
Please share any survey that says the Delhi Airport as No.1.

here is for you about Lahore Airport.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/economy-development/8388-allama-iqbal-airport-tops-services.html




> Following is the overall ranking of lounge facilities:
> 
> 1) Lahore 94.44
> 2) Jeddah 79.19
> 3) Cape Town 74.94
> 4) Male 69.49
> 5) Campbell Town 68.48
> 6) Colombo 67.74
> 7) Karachi 64.14
> 8) Istanbul 61.87
> 9) Kolkata 61.14
> 10) Delhi 59.57
> 11) Johannesburg 56.38
> 12) Dubai 56.17
> 13) Chennai 52.79
> 14) Abu Dhabi 52.77
> 15) Dhaka 40.28
> 16) Bombay 36.22

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

FreekiN said:


> U MAD NAGGA?


Oh yeah baby! Porsche!
Anything else?


----------



## Rafi

Protectionist Gareth said:


> Oh yeah baby! Porsche!
> Anything else?


 
Grow up kid, your embarrassing yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 2012

Rafi said:


>



*this is not Lahore, This is New York
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

S.M.R said:


> Please share any survey that says the Delhi Airport as No.1.
> 
> here is for you about Lahore Airport.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/economy-development/8388-allama-iqbal-airport-tops-services.html


 You wanna compare IGIA to that mosque like airport of Lahore??Are you serious?
F1 Destination Guide, Delhi
IGIA has the world's 3rd largest Terminal..Delhi alone handles more than half the air traffic in South Asia!  Can you imagine the air traffic difference between Delhi and Lahore??!

---------- Post added at 12:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 AM ----------




Rafi said:


> Grow up kid, your embarrassing yourself.


Answer the question please?OR STFU!


----------



## FreekiN

Protectionist Gareth said:


> Oh yeah baby! Porsche!
> Anything else?


 
Jaguar, Ferrari opening in Islamabad


----------



## Rafi

The Shalimar gardens are one of the unique things about Lahore.


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

2012 said:


> *this is not Lahore, This is New York
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHA!!
  
RAFFY you got busted! Who knows about the authenticity of other pics posted by you!

---------- Post added at 12:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 AM ----------




FreekiN said:


> Jaguar, Ferrari opening in Islamabad


Who said so? link??
Btw,you know who owns jaguar ?


----------



## Galaxy

Rafi said:


> Take it from one who actually has spent time in both cities, Lahore is much better than Delhi - there is simply no comparison.


 
How can one compare Lahore with Delhi ? 

Delhi GDP is more than Pakistan. Delhi has 99% almost no Power Cut, 99% Roads are in very good condition. International Metro. Best Airport. 7 Railway Station. High Security due to Political Capital. Best University including D.U.,I.I.T., I.I.M, A.I.I.M.S. 

2 Floor House in any good area( There are 150-200 such areas) Cost around 1-2 Million $. 2/3BHK Cost 25,0000-50,0000 $ in any decent 3/7/14/19 Floor Apartment

Around 200 out of 600 Indian Satellite Channels Main Office - 20 KM Away From Delhi (Noida)
Around 1,000+ BPO/KPO/International Company - 20 KM Away From Delhi (Gurgaon)
International F1 Race, 3 International Stadium, 5 Golf Course, 1 Million 2/3/4 BHK Flat - 30 KM Away from Delhi (Noida / Greater Noida)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Protectionist Gareth said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA!!
> 
> RAFFY you got busted! Who knows about the authenticity of other pics posted by you!


 
Your welcome to check, and your still acting like a child. Was in a file posted by accident.


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Rafi said:


> The Shalimar gardens are one of the unique things about Lahore.


You are unique too! Now you posted a pic of New York City just made slight editing and claimed it to be lahore..omg get real kid!

---------- Post added at 12:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 AM ----------




Rafi said:


> Your welcome to check, and your still acting like a child. Was in a file posted by accident.


Yah i see you posted the edited pic with Golden Charcha on it and call it an accident. Finding ways to hide?


----------



## 2012

Please dont post false Pics...

I have just checked once, who knows about rest !!


----------



## Rafi

Galaxy said:


> How can one compare Lahore with Delhi ?
> 
> Delhi GDP is more than Pakistan. Delhi has 99% almost no Power Cut, 99% Roads are in very good condition. International Metro. Best Airport. 7 Railway Station. High Security due to Political Capital. Best University including D.U.,I.I.T., I.I.M, A.I.I.M.S.
> 
> 2 Floor House in any good area( There are 150-200 such areas) Cost around 1-2 Million $. 2/3BHK Cost 2,500-5,000 $ in any decent 3/7/14/19 Floor Apartment
> 
> Around 200 out of 600 Indian Satellite Channels Main Office - 20 KM Away From Delhi (Noida)
> Around 1,000+ BPO/KPO/International Company - 20 KM Away From Delhi (Gurgaon)
> International F1 Race, 3 International Stadium, 5 Golf Course, 1 Million 2/3/4 BHK Flat - 30 KM Away from Delhi (Noida / Greater Noida)


 
I have been to all parts of Delhi - there are huge slums for migrant workers - Lahore is not perfect but the general quality of life is much better than Delhi's.


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Indian Grand Prix to be held in October this year in NCR
RAFFY do come to see it!


----------



## Rafi

Protectionist Gareth said:


> You are unique too! Now you posted a pic of New York City just made slight editing and claimed it to be lahore..omg get real kid!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 AM ----------
> 
> 
> Yah i see you posted the edited pic with Golden Charcha on it and call it an accident. Finding ways to hide?


 
No - I do not hide, I am not a child like you.


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Rafi said:


> I have been to all parts of Delhi - there are huge slums for migrant workers - Lahore is not perfect but the general quality of life is much better than Delhi's.


You have been to Delhi..when!?
And you think,you ll say it and we ll believe it?
BTW,i know how good lahore is  My grandpa has been there.


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

Galaxy said:


> How can one compare Lahore with Delhi ?
> 
> Delhi GDP is more than Pakistan. Delhi has 99% no almost Power Cut, 99% Roads are in very good condition. International Metro. Best Airport. 7 Railway Station. High Security due to Political Capital. Best University including D.U.,I.I.T., I.I.M, A.I.I.M.S.
> 
> 2 Floor House in any good area( There are 150-200 such areas) Cost around 1-2 Million $. 2/3BHK Cost 2,500-5,000 $ in any decent 3/7/14/19 Floor Apartment
> 
> Around 200 out of 600 Indian Satellite Channels Main Office - 20 KM Away From Delhi (Noida)
> Around 1,000+ BPO/KPO/International Company - 20 KM Away From Delhi (Gurgaon)
> International F1 Race, 3 International Stadium, 5 Golf Course, 1 Million 2/3/4 BHK Flat - 30 KM Away from Delhi (Noida / Greater Noida)




People! I'm seeing this everywhere these days! Delhi's or Bombay's GDP is NOT more than or close to Pakistan's. The problem occurs because of GDP nominal and GDP in terms of PPP. They have different values. Delhi's GDP in PPP is 167 billion $, Pakistan's is I think 400-something billion $. It still is a remarkable statistic for Delhi. Lahore's is 40 billion $ in PPP. Yes, Lahore is half the size of Delhi in population, but it's GDP ( IN PPP) is a fourth of Delhi's.


----------



## Rafi

Protectionist Gareth said:


> Indian Grand Prix to be held in October this year in NCR
> RAFFY do come to see it!


 
Have pretty seen all of Delhi - and it was not a pretty sight, besides a few islands of prosperity amongst a sea of squalor.


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Liquid said:


>


No use dude..Delhi has got a Bugatti Showroom in Hotel Samrat(South Delhi)
bugatti.com - Bugatti Partners
They still seem to be happy with Porsche !


----------



## Karachiite

So the dick measuring contest started without me


----------



## S.M.R

Protectionist Gareth said:


> You wanna compare IGIA to that mosque like airport of Lahore??Are you serious?
> F1 Destination Guide, Delhi
> IGIA has the world's 3rd largest Terminal..Delhi alone handles more than half the air traffic in South Asia!  Can you imagine the air traffic difference between Delhi and Lahore??!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 AM ----------
> 
> 
> Answer the question please?OR STFU!


 
Any survey please about the quality of service of that 'International 3rd Largest' terminal?


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Rafi said:


> Have pretty seen all of Delhi - and it was not a pretty sight, besides a few islands of prosperity amongst a sea of squalor.


My grandpa has been to Lahore and he had a pitiful experience,i specially know how good lahore is


----------



## Rafi

Protectionist Gareth said:


> You have been to Delhi..when!?
> And you think,you ll say it and we ll believe it?
> BTW,i know how good lahore is  My grandpa has been there.


 
I have been a number of times, the last being just 18 months ago. And in some areas - especially for the migrant workers - the situation is even more grim.


----------



## Galaxy

Rafi said:


> I have been to all parts of Delhi - there are huge slums for migrant workers - Lahore is not perfect but the general quality of life is much better than Delhi's.


 
There are very very less Slums. Slums has been removed 5 Years Back. Migrants don't live in Main areas. They live far away and corners areas of Delhi. 90% Delhi is in very good Shape. That's why 2 Floor House Cost 1-2 Million $. 2 BHK Around 2,00,000-5,00,000 $. 

Check the GDP of Lahore. It's just 1/5th of Delhi.


----------



## FreekiN




----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

Rafi said:


> Have pretty seen all of Delhi - and it was not a pretty sight, besides a few islands of prosperity amongst a sea of squalor.



I'd say it's 40% squalor amidst prosperity. And you'd see the worst of Delhi from inside the Metro. The routes pass through the most congested places.


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

S.M.R said:


> Any survey please about the quality of service that 'International 3rd Largest'?


Quality? 
*A total of 3,192,904 passengers have traveled through Allama Iqbal International Airport in 2009*
Allama Iqbal International Airport - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Delhi:26,120,000
Indira Gandhi International Airport - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Delhi handles more than half the air traffic of South Asia and more than 8 times the traffic of Lahore..
Lahore stands no where near Delhi.


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Rafi said:


> I have been a number of times, the last being just 18 months ago. And in some areas - especially for the migrant workers - the situation is even more grim.


Oh so that means you have come to Delhi many times..may i know why?Maybe for Medical treatment


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Rolls-Royce Opens in Pakistan - AutoSpies Auto News


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

ElrondInRivenDelhi said:


> I'd say it's 40% squalor amidst prosperity. And you'd see the worst of Delhi from inside the Metro. The routes pass through the most congested places.


 
And even that's because Delhi has a larger population. Attracts more migrants et al.


----------



## Galaxy

Can anyone tell what is GDP of Lahore ? I and not able to find. It must be below than Karachi as only Karachi is in List which is itself only 40% of Delhi.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Protectionist Gareth said:


> Oh so that means you have come to Delhi many times..may i know why?Maybe for Medical treatment


 
Thank u india for providing cheap medical tourism and kidneys.


----------



## Kambojaric

Guys whats up with these pointless comparisons? Both cities are great cities steeped in history, both cities have attracted people from around their countries and both cities have been the source of power in their respective regions. Im a proud Lahori, but that doesnt mean i should say Delhi is not a good city. Peace!


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Medical Tourism In India developing rapidly | Life in Pakistan
http://forum./index.php?showtopic=43037


----------



## Karachiite

No offence but Delhi is garbage lol. Lahore isn't the best city in the world but it is much much better then Delhi. The amount of pollution, poverty, traffic jams, crime and dirtiness that exists in Delhi is extreme. The suburb cities near Delhi aren't bad but main Delhi is a nightmare.

Again it was an Indian that compared Delhi to Lahore not a Pakistani. We don't want anything to do with India.


----------



## 2012

Rafi said:


> -



*Islamabad
*


>



*Europe
*

*More to Come*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Thank u india for providing cheap medical tourism and kidneys.


cheap  Quality  Your people can't afford expensive treatments so they come here  They don't have those facilities in Pakistan,so they chose India 
BTW,needy patients always welcomed!


----------



## Galaxy

Lahore GDP is $40 billion (2008). Indian Cities Mumbai and Delhi are more than $ 200 Billion. Kolkatta, Bangalore, Chennai, Hyderabad near $ 100 Billion. There are 5-10 Cities like near $40 Billion

GDP is best criteria to Judge not few pictures. There will be at least 10,000 Picture for any good city.


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

2012 said:


> Rafi said:
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Islamabad
> *
> 
> 
> *Europe
> *
> 
> *More to Come*
> 
> 
> 
> What are you trying to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

FreekiN said:


>



That's what I wanted! See that monuments in the first picture, it looks like Jama Masjid in the Red Fort. And the next pic is sort of a squarish Connaught Circus (Connaught Squarus, if you will).

The museum is a _little_ like the Supreme Court and the National Museum in Delhi.

My point is, Delhi and Lahore are much more comparable, than say, Delhi and Karachi, or Delhi and Islamabad.


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Karachiite said:


> No offence but Delhi is garbage lol. Lahore isn't the best city in the world but it is much much better then Delhi. The amount of pollution, poverty, traffic jams, crime and dirtiness that exists in Delhi is extreme. The suburb cities near Delhi aren't bad but main Delhi is a nightmare.
> 
> Again it was an Indian that compared Delhi to Lahore not a Pakistani. We don't want anything to do with India.


Looks like all of Pakistan is on a touring spree to Delhi!


----------



## Abhishek_

FreekiN said:


> Jaguar, Ferrari opening in Islamabad


 
Some are satisfied with opening showrooms. Others are busy buying the companies.

Truth be told though, Lahore is a historic city and whatever the Indian fanboys say, it can hold its own against saddi dilli and some.
Pakistani members, you have one heck of a city on your hands, take good care of her.
-Delhiite

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar




----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Tech that Delhi possess,roads,transport system,educational system...Lahore doesn't even stand close!


----------



## 2012

Protectionist Gareth said:


> 2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rafi said:
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you trying to say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That those Pics do not belong to Lahore
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar




----------



## danger007

Rafi said:


> I have been a number of times, the last being just 18 months ago. And in some areas - especially for the migrant workers - the situation is even more grim.


 
after mumbai attacks, how you came here. by walk.


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

ElrondInRivenDelhi said:


> That's what I wanted! See that monuments in the first picture, it looks like Jama Masjid in the Red Fort. And the next pic is sort of a squarish Connaught Circus (Connaught Squarus, if you will).
> 
> The museum is a _little_ like the Supreme Court and the National Museum in Delhi.
> 
> My point is, Delhi and Lahore are much more comparable, than say, Delhi and Karachi, or Delhi and Islamabad.


Search Connaught Place pics dude...that Lahore ring isn't looking like that.CP got many high rises and i don't see in that pic and its dirty..shopping in CP is like shopping in Madrid..


----------



## Galaxy

lol. One can't compare cities with Images. There are unlimited pictures. GDP, Economy, Infrastructure Development, International Companies, Price of Resident/Commercial, etc. should be criteria.


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

Karachiite said:


> No offence but Delhi is garbage lol. Lahore isn't the best city in the world but it is much much better then Delhi. The amount of pollution, poverty, traffic jams, crime and dirtiness that exists in Delhi is extreme. The suburb cities near Delhi aren't bad but main Delhi is a nightmare.
> 
> Again it was an Indian that compared Delhi to Lahore not a Pakistani. We don't want anything to do with India.


 

That's exactly the attitude that's proving so helpful to a lot of bad folk( I'm talking about your last line.)


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Rolls-Royce Opens in Pakistan - AutoSpies Auto News


 link not working
Stop self satisfaction yaar,Rolls Royce official website says it doesn't have any dealership in Pakistan..check the list..
Rolls-Royce Motor Cars


----------



## S.M.R

Galaxy said:


> Can anyone tell what is GDP of Lahore ? I and not able to find. It must be below than Karachi as only Karachi is in List which is itself only 40% of Delhi.


 
Both Karachi and Lahore's GDPs are enough for making payment of ransom amount for our Pakistanis as well as indians.


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Abu Zolfiqar said:


>


AHA!
OMG China chowk here as well!
When will Pakistanis leave China!?


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

Protectionist Gareth said:


> Search Connaught Place pics dude...that Lahore ring isn't looking like that.CP got many high rises and i don't see in that pic and its dirty..shopping in CP is like shopping in Madrid..


 
C.P's not that clean these days either, with all that subway construction and the laying down of lines. I get your point. I'm just a little desperate for a slightly more healthy discussion. I mean, bragging is great. I love bragging. But we've got people pulling down things...


----------



## 2012

*GDP, Infrastructure, Education, Healthcare, world Heritage site,Transportation, Literacy, Sports Facility,24hrs Power Supply,

Delhi Wins Hands Down*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

S.M.R said:


> Both Karachi and Lahore's GDPs are enough for making payment of ransom amount for our Pakistanis as well as indians.


India's GDP is more than enough to give aid to Pakistan


----------



## Galaxy

S.M.R said:


> Both Karachi and Lahore's GDPs are enough for making payment of ransom amount for our Pakistanis as well as indians.


 
That is Ok. But What is Lahore GDP as per your knowledge ? There must be some number.

As per data, Delhi GDP is more than whole Pakistan.


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

ElrondInRivenDelhi said:


> C.P's not that clean these days either, with all that subway construction and the laying down of lines. I get your point. I'm just a little desperate for a slightly more healthy discussion. I mean, bragging is great. I love bragging. But we've got people pulling down things...


The Subways are under construction so there is bound to be some mess around the u/c site,after the constructions are complete,CP is going to be one hell of a tourist spot for everyone around the world!


----------



## S.M.R

Comparison of cost of living of both cities.

Delhi is 18% more expensive than Lahore :: Cost of Living Comparison


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

Galaxy said:


> That is Ok. But What is Lahore GDP as per your knowledge ? There must be some number.
> 
> It's 40 billion $ in PPP terms.
> 
> Economy of Lahore - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Protectionist Gareth said:


> link not working
> Stop self satisfaction yaar,Rolls Royce official website says it doesn't have any dealership in Pakistan..check the list..
> Rolls-Royce Motor Cars


 
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...AMTKvwXnjueQyyMqA&sig2=W8pLbxbio0tkn8isZK6YnA
Rolls-Royce opens in Pakistan


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Galaxy said:


> That is Ok. But What is Lahore GDP as per your knowledge ? There must be some number.
> 
> As per data, Delhi GDP is more than whole Pakistan.


Nah,Delhi's GDP is a bit less than Pakistan,but yeah combine Delhi's GDP with a small Indian state and boom! 2 states GDP will be more than Pakistan!


----------



## 2012




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Protectionist Gareth said:


> India's GDP is more than enough to give aid to Pakistan


 
Yet half ur country starves to death u india takes aid frm countries like USA,UK an EU not to forget UN!


----------



## Galaxy

ElrondInRivenDelhi said:


> Galaxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is Ok. But What is Lahore GDP as per your knowledge ? There must be some number.
> 
> It's 40 billion $ in PPP terms.
> 
> Economy of Lahore - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still there is comparison with Delhi.
> 
> Karachi + Lahore total GDP is very less than GDP of Delhi (I am not including 5 suburbs of Delhi i.e. Noida, Greater Noida, Gurgaon, Ghaziabad, Faridabad)
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...AMTKvwXnjueQyyMqA&sig2=W8pLbxbio0tkn8isZK6YnA
> Rolls-Royce opens in Pakistan


I heard during another discussion in another thread that Dewan motors import RollsRoyce on preorders..And Rolls Royce website's official dealership doesn't list Pakistan.


----------



## danger007

Delhi's Economy
Economy of Delhi has shown tremendous growth over the past few years. Delhi has a strong and vibrant economy which is quite vivid from its Gross Domestic Product. According to economic survey of Delhi- 2000-2001, Delhi's GDP was 478 billion INR and per capita income of 38,860 INR. The annual economic growth rate of Delhi was 9.9%. Taking out some excerpts from the economic survey of Delhi, the tertiary sector contributed to 78.4% of Delhi's GDP with secondary and primary sectors contributing 20.2% and 1.4% respectively.

Well, the tertiary sector we are talking about basically comprises of service sectors like trade, real estate, hotels, restaurants, financing, banking, insurance, business services and other service centered industries. The contribution from this particular industry increased from 70.47% in 1993-94 to 78.39% for the year 2000-2001. Thanks to the flexible and investor friendly policies of the government.

If we look at the reason behind Delhi's growth, we find that it is attributed to a number of reasons. However, pointing a few out, we can say that Delhi has always been the market place of Northern India and has various industries like textile, handloom, arts and crafts. Delhi also happens to be an important trade route between Punjab and Gangetic plains, which makes it an important trade center and manufacturing hub.


Infrastructure


Delhi Metro Rail

Airports in Delhi


Delhi Transportation

Hospitals in Delhi

Delhi Education

Growth in Delhi's economy can also be attributed to the fact that several new industries have evolved over the years and contributing to Delhi's industrial growth. These industries include jewellery, export, embroidery, silver vases, textile, fashion, corporate industries, BPO, IT, ITES and many others. The city's economy is primarily dependent on these industries and the service industry of the city adds to the overall GDP growth.


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

S.M.R said:


> Comparison of cost of living of both cities.
> 
> Delhi is 18% more expensive than Lahore :: Cost of Living Comparison


More growth more price..simple isn't it?You proving it again that Delhi is ahead.
Don't you know about the property rates in China!,your friend!?


----------



## Galaxy

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Yet half ur country starves to death u india takes aid frm countries like USA,UK an EU not to forget UN!


 
See who is talking. 

We give Aid and you take. We can manage 100-300 $ Billion easily as per huge Purchasing Capacity. Your Poverty is more than India. India Poverty is decreasing and yours increasing. Inflation very high and GDP Growth 2% and ours 8%-10% Consistently for last 10 years. 

We are 4th Largest Economy in PPP and Pakistan is not even in Top 25. List of countries by GDP (PPP) 

Check any other data also, Facts remain same.


----------



## danger007

INFRASTRUCTURE IN DELHI

Delhi has seen major infrastructural changes over the past few years amidst increased foreign investment and economic growth. Delhi&#8217;s infrastructure is attracting MNCs and corporate bodies from all over the world. Information technology, BPOs and other IT Services are among the growing industries in Delhi.
Delhi has the infrastructure to be called as the modern city. Recent developments and economical growth in Delhi have put the city on the global map competing with other top notch cities in the world. Delhi has a much improved infrastructure with new roads, flyovers, bridges, healthcare facilities, sanitation, etc. Education in Delhi has always been the specialty of Delhi with so many good schools and colleges to choose from. Other major initiatives of the government include telecom, housing, power facilities, and transportation.

In the coming few years, Delhi is expected to be a city with minimum red lights, which means that the traffic problem will be reduced to a great extent. Primary facilities of transportation and healthcare are no more a subject of concern for the people of Delhi because the government has plans to expand the existing Metro Rail Service to other parts of Delhi and NCR. Also, the health care facilities have improved with free services to poor and advanced treatments available at government hospitals.

Delhi government has outlined major proposals in Delhi Master Plan-2021 (MPD 2021) which include major infrastructural changes in the city. Some of the main proposals are extension of present commercial areas in Delhi, re-development in the form of new multi-storied buildings and encouraging population shift to NCR.


Delhi Metro Rail: Metro rail service in Delhi has come as a much awaited gift for the people of Delhi which has indeed changed the transport facility of the city. It has become the "life line" of Delhi as people are dependent on Delhi Metro for commuting to different places within the city. Delhi Metro Project has been recognized all over the world for its specialty in terms of a hi-tech rail and better equipped transport system. The project is under the Delhi Metro Rail Corporation, DMRC and it deserves all the credit for transforming the transport service of the city. Know More»


Delhi Airports: International Airport of Delhi popularly known as Indira Gandhi International Airport is located 24 kilometers south of New Delhi. It is a two-terminal airport with major Airlines from across the world having flights to and from Indira Gandhi International Airport. Out of the two terminals, one is the Domestic Terminal some 3 kilometers away from the International Terminal. Know More»



Infrastructure


Delhi Metro Rail

Airports in Delhi


Delhi Transportation

Hospitals in Delhi

Delhi Education

Delhi Hotels: Delhi has hotels and tourist accommodation all across the city with cheap and best service. Hotels in Delhi suit all pockets where a visitor has a number of options to choose from. If you are habitual of a luxurious lifestyle then Delhi has five star and three star hotels offering quality service. There are many low budget hotels in Pahar Ganj area of New Delhi which is flooded with hotels. Tourists from around the country find this place a suitable option because of its vicinity to New Delhi railway station and Central Delhi. Know More»


Transport System in Delhi: Delhi Transport Corporation or the DTC is the main transportation medium in Delhi. DTC plies all round Delhi with buses at frequent intervals to ease the commuting of passengers. DTC is the world's largest compressed natural gas bus service. The service has come a long way since its inception in the year 1984. Now all buses have been converted into CNG in order to control the pollution level of the city. Apart from the bus service of the DTC, there are private Blue Line services which are under the private hands. Know More»


Hospitals in Delhi: Medical facility is an integral part of a well established city and Delhi ranks among the best in medical facilities in India. In Delhi, there are a number of government and non-government organizations offering health care facilities to the citizens. Directorate of health Services (DHS) under the government of NCT of Delhi is the major agency committed to delivering better health care. It coordinates with other government and non-government organization to deliver the best medical facility in Delhi


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Yet half ur country starves to death u india takes aid frm countries like USA,UK an EU not to forget UN!


Lol look who is talking about aid..do you know China also took aid till the last year?What do you say about that?
And India already mentioned that we don't need aid,but still extra money..never mind!
Half of India strives to death?
http://www.defence.pk/forums/econom...l-ahead-pakistan-world-bank-imf-report-2.html
http://www.defence.pk/forums/curren...poverty-increased-astonishing-43-percent.html
Come on! our poverty is decreasing and yours is touching new heights!
Pakistan's looking backwards it seems!


----------



## 2012

*Refer to This, Your Top City Karachi is only in the list and that too below Mumbai, Delhi and Bangalore...There is no Comparison b/w Any City of India with pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

The amount of beggar's in Delhi beggars belief, they surround you - some with pretty horrific ailments.


----------



## Abhishek_

Indian members, kindly refrain from the pointless chestthumping. It just makes u look petty


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Rafi said:


> The amount of beggar's in Delhi beggars belief, they surround you - some with pretty horrific ailments.


 You are doing what is called textual masturbation...self satisfying comments.
However,Pakistan's poverty rate is more than India! Astonishing?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Protectionist Gareth said:


> Lol look who is talking about aid..do you know China also took aid till the last year?What do you say about that?
> And India already mentioned that we don't need aid,but still extra money..never mind!
> Half of India strives to death?
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/econom...l-ahead-pakistan-world-bank-imf-report-2.html
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/curren...poverty-increased-astonishing-43-percent.html
> Come on! our poverty is decreasing and yours is touching new heights!
> Pakistan's looking backwards it seems!



Son if u get hurt abt aid then dont start barking abt it.......abt poverty we all know who has 17% poverty n who has 80%........... 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/economy-development/27672-17-poverty-rate-pakistan-world-bank.html

Sure:
BBC News - India finds '100 million' more poor people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.M.R

Protectionist Gareth said:


> Lol look who is talking about aid..do you know China also took aid till the last year?What do you say about that?
> And India already mentioned that we don't need aid,but still extra money..never mind!
> Half of India strives to death?
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/econom...l-ahead-pakistan-world-bank-imf-report-2.html
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/curren...poverty-increased-astonishing-43-percent.html
> Come on! our poverty is decreasing and yours is touching new heights!
> Pakistan's looking backwards it seems!


 
BBC News - &#039;More poor&#039; in India than Africa


----------



## Galaxy

Rafi said:


> The amount of beggar's in Delhi beggars belief, they surround you - some with pretty horrific ailments.


 
Still, Delhi GDP is more than whole Pakistan. Delhi per capita income is very high if you compare with Lahore. So, Lahore will have much more poverty. Population not much difference between in Delhi or Lahore.


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

Rafi said:


> The amount of beggar's in Delhi beggars belief, they surround you - some with pretty horrific ailments.


 

And there are no beggars in Lahore with horrific ailments? Really?

Such comments get us nowhere.


----------



## Rafi

Protectionist Gareth said:


> You are doing what is called textual masturbation...self satisfying comments.
> However,Pakistan's poverty rate is more than India! Astonishing?


 
You really must be in primary school, if this is the level of your discourse.


----------



## Omar1984

Delhi, India:






















Lahore, Pakistan:


----------



## Galaxy

S.M.R said:


> BBC News - &#039;More poor&#039; in India than Africa


 
Still, You have more Poverty. Pakistan Poverty increased to an astonishing 43 Percent - MarketWatch.pk

Our Decreasing YoY and will reach by 15% in next 10 years and your reaching towards 50%.


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Son if u get hurt abt aid then dont start barking abt it.......abt poverty we all know who has 17% poverty n who has 80%...........
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/economy-development/27672-17-poverty-rate-pakistan-world-bank.html
> 
> Sure:
> BBC News - India finds '100 million' more poor people


 2009 report...go check the same world bank saying 43% in 2011...which year is going on atm?
And yeah! BBC,i hope you know its racist against Asians.
While the same world bank says that India is way ahead in reducing poverty than Pakistan.
Get your mind working and apply simple economics:
Country growing at 9% will off course will be in a better situation than a country with garbage economy and increasing poverty.

Continue your chest thumping.


----------



## 2012

*75% of Pakistani middle class population is at danger of falling below poverty line, literacy rate of 40%, 50% do not have access to toilet and 50% depends on aid for food..Pakistan is going in reverse direction...*


----------



## danger007

Rafi said:


> The amount of beggar's in Delhi beggars belief, they surround you - some with pretty horrific ailments.


 
you know what you are talking about. leave the individual, you(Pakistan) are also getting AID for you military that means is your_______ ________. please
fill in the blank.


----------



## Rafi

Galaxy said:


> Still, Delhi GDP is more than whole Pakistan. Delhi per capita income is very high if you compare with Lahore. So, Lahore will have much more poverty. Population not much difference between in Delhi or Lahore.


 
Learn the difference between nominal and PPP sonny.


----------



## S.M.R

2012 said:


> *Refer to This, Your Top City Karachi is only in the list and that too below Mumbai, Delhi and Bangalore...There is no Comparison b/w Any City of India with pakistan*


 
what is the source of this list.


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

Omar1984 said:


> Delhi, India:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lahore, Pakistan:


 

That's the worst thing you could have to your credibility. Lahore would have it's equivalents to all those pictures of Delhi you posted.


----------



## Nirvana

S.M.R said:


> BBC News - &#039;More poor&#039; in India than Africa


 
You Guys still Living On That 

That News will complete Its One year Anniversary On 13 July 2010

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

danger007 said:


> you know what you are talking about. leave the individual, you(Pakistan) are also getting AID for you military that means is your_______ ________. please
> fill in the blank.


 
The UK alone provides india with a billion dollars in aid, india is the single largest recipient of British aid.


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

La hore


----------



## 2012

*Lahore*





















*Delhi*


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

S.M.R said:


> what is the source of this list.






Rrrright here, monsieur:

Global city - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Rafi said:


> The UK alone provides india with a billion dollars in aid, india is the single largest recipient of British aid.


And you do know the UK ministers have decided to review their aid as India is itself bound to overtake UK economy this year! and that India is self dependent now.
China also got aid till last year...lol


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Protectionist Gareth said:


> AHA!
> OMG China chowk here as well!
> When will Pakistanis leave China!?


 
friendly countries always have names to honour other friendly countries......for example, the longest avenue in the Turkish capital Ankara is Cinnah Caddesi (Jinnah avenue) --where your indian embassy happens to be located 

we have Pakistani schools in China; does that mean Chinese are obcessed with Pakistan?





2012 said:


> *GDP*


*

delhi is overpopulated.....so by default it will have a higher GDP

standard of living in Lahore is still MUCH better





Infrastructure

Click to expand...


infrastructure in most of Lahore is up to standard....except rain water management during monsoon seasons --a lot of work needed there. In terms of data/communication networks, roads in Lahore are topnotch quality (and cow/monkey free) 




, Education,

Click to expand...


education facilities in Lahore are very good.....for e.g. Aitchison, LUMS, Punjab University




Healthcare

Click to expand...


public hospitals and clinics are okay --they are sufficient. Private hospitals are world standard (for e.g. Doctor's Hospital)




world Heritage site

Click to expand...


we have plenty of world heritage sites; such as Shalimar Gardens, Lahore Fort etc.





Transportation

Click to expand...


there are plans for a Lahore metro...however most people prefer to drive or take buses/rickshaw so it isnt too much of a problem. We now have environmental friendly CNG buses running most hours of the day in Lahore




Literacy

Click to expand...


the figures in Lahore are good, always room for improvement





Sports Facility

Click to expand...


plenty of them in Lahore ---not limited to just Qaddafi stadium. However after Sri Lanka attack sports tourism took a beating though it will pick up again soon




24hrs Power Supply

Click to expand...


power cuts continue....especially during the summer. But Delhi does not have ''24 hours supply'' of electricity either. Many indian cities even delhi and mumbai face daily power cuts as well





Delhi Wins Hands Down

Click to expand...

*
many indians who have visited Lahore or other Pakistani cities would not agree with you 

while wealth in india is rising and the economy is much stronger, hygiene and cleanliness simple do not exist in india --especially the large over-populated and congested/polluted/pot-holed cities. 

despite tight budgets and a not so strong economy, Pakistanis (especially Lahoriites who are very high in pride for the city) ensure that Lahore is always green and presented well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Protectionist Gareth said:


> La hore


 
new dully

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 2012

*Lahore*






*Delhi*


----------



## danger007

Rafi said:


> The UK alone provides india with a billion dollars in aid, india is the single largest recipient of British aid.



please im talking about military aid. your military getting mostly free or Aid or 50% flat discount, or take this garbage from us(US) (i mean second hand).


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> delhi is overpopulated.....so by default it will have a higher GDP
> 
> standard of living in Lahore is still MUCH better.



Um...Delhi's population is twice that of Lahore, but its GDP is more than four times that of Lahore, in PPP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

ElrondInRivenDelhi said:


> Rrrright here, monsieur:
> 
> Global city - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 *here it seals the conclusion
Mumbai is in one of top category,Alpha
New Delhi is in Beta+ category
Bangalore is in Beta category.
And Pakistani city(if any) comes after these Indian cities.
Shut up loud mouths?:L

*


----------



## Galaxy

*Lahore*

















*Delhi*


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

ElrondInRivenDelhi said:


> Um...Delhi's population is twice that of Lahore, but its GDP is more than four times that of Lahore, in PPP.


Now they won't answer you


----------



## Galaxy

Kindly stop Posting Images on both side. There are unlimited images. It will never end. Kindly post Economy, GDP, Infrastructure, Electricity, Roads Length, Airport, Travellers, etc. with international links......


----------



## S.M.R

ElrondInRivenDelhi said:


> Rrrright here, monsieur:
> 
> Global city - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
I cannot find it there.


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

*here it seals the conclusion
Mumbai is in one of top category,Alpha
New Delhi is in Beta+ category
Bangalore is in Beta category.
And Pakistani city(if any) comes after these Indian cities.
Shut up loud mouths?:L
Global city - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*
Still wanna argue!?


----------



## 2012

*Lahore*

















*Delhi*


----------



## Desert Fox

You can't compare Lahore with Delhi, Lahore is better than delhi in every way and its also more sanitary and thousand times cleaner than delhi.

*I've been to Lahore twice and lived there six months at my relatives place and i can say one thing with certainty that in Lahore you don't see people defecating in the open, can't say that about Delhi.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

S.M.R said:


> I cannot find it there.


 Lol but you can read the data?
Mumbai is in one of top category,Alpha
New Delhi is in Beta+ category
Bangalore is in Beta category.
And Pakistani city(if any) comes after these Indian cities.
Now got something new???


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

S.M.R said:


> I cannot find it there.


 
!!!!!!!!!

Look CAREFULLY. There's a list.


----------



## Galaxy

Delhi and Lahore Population is almost same. Check the facts.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Galaxy said:


> Still, You have more Poverty. Pakistan Poverty increased to an astonishing 43 Percent - MarketWatch.pk
> 
> Our Decreasing YoY and will reach by 15% in next 10 years and your reaching towards 50%.


 
QUOTE=Protectionist Gareth;1903852] 2009 report...go check the same world bank saying 43% in 2011...which year is going on atm?
And yeah! BBC,i hope you know its racist against Asians.
While the same world bank says that India is way ahead in reducing poverty than Pakistan.
Get your mind working and apply simple economics:
Country growing at 9% will off course will be in a better situation than a country with garbage economy and increasing poverty.

Continue your chest thumping.[/QUOTE]


So according to a blog market watch it increased 43% in 2 years amazing........ while bbc is racist to india:rofl


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

SilentNinja said:


> You can't compare Lahore with Delhi, Lahore is better than delhi in every way and its also more sanitary and thousand times cleaner than delhi.
> 
> *I've been to Lahore twice and lived there six months at my relatives place and i can say one thing with certainty that in Lahore you don't see people defecating in the open, can't say that about Delhi.*


Day dreaming...is a bad habit.
Go and check global city index..it gives a good conclusion


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

SilentNinja said:


> You can't compare Lahore with Delhi, Lahore is better than delhi in every way and its also more sanitary and thousand times cleaner than delhi.
> 
> *I've been to Lahore twice and lived there six months at my relatives place and i can say one thing with certainty that in Lahore you don't see people defecating in the open, can't say that about Delhi.*


 

And where in Delhi did you see these defecators??


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> QUOTE=Protectionist Gareth;1903852] 2009 report...go check the same world bank saying 43% in 2011...which year is going on atm?
> And yeah! BBC,i hope you know its racist against Asians.
> While the same world bank says that India is way ahead in reducing poverty than Pakistan.
> Get your mind working and apply simple economics:
> Country growing at 9% will off course will be in a better situation than a country with garbage economy and increasing poverty.
> 
> Continue your chest thumping.


 

So according to a blog market watch it increased 43% in 2 years amazing........ while bbc is racist to india:rofl[/QUOTE]
 Do you know how Pakistan changed in the last 2 years? I am myself astonished to see the change,come across news articles like Pakistan destructing itself,pakistan in danger,rubbish economy and remember floods?
Pakistan has gone down a lot in last 2 years,also due to WoT


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

2012 said:


> *Lahore*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Delhi*


 

Pictures of sewers,garbage dump and flood IDPs vs delhi metro n some CGI.


----------



## Galaxy

S.M.R said:


> I cannot find it there.


 
Because Lahore is not in the List in any level. Not even Quality wise not in GDP wise. May be it will be Pakistan top City or population wise only.


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

SilentNinja said:


> You can't compare Lahore with Delhi, Lahore is better than delhi in every way and its also more sanitary and thousand times cleaner than delhi.
> 
> *I've been to Lahore twice and lived there six months at my relatives place and i can say one thing with certainty that in Lahore you don't see people defecating in the open, can't say that about Delhi.*


Global city - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
See the categories
Have fun,all Indian cities are ranked over (any mentioned) Pakistani city.


----------



## Bhairava

ElrondInRivenDelhi said:


> We've got Aston-Martin and Maserati too! Or are they in Bombay?


 
Woh woh Coming to cars, Delhi does not com near Mumbai...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Nirvana said:


> You Guys still Living On That
> 
> That News will complete Its One year Anniversary On 13 July 2010


 
And in an year india has now less ppl under poverty than africa....Not !!! they just got a 100 million more poor.


----------



## Desert Fox

*India&#8217;s games stink*
By Andrew Buncombe
The Foreign Desk
Wednesday, 22 September 2010 at 8:35 am

*Of all the sad and predictable problems to have emerged over Delhi&#8217;s ill-fated preparations for this year&#8217;s Commonwealth Games, one detail that caught the eye of many yesterday was the revelation that a number of the apartments that are supposed to house the athletes had been soiled by human excrement.* One grisly report suggested that officials from the international games committee even discovered that someone &#8211; presumably a labourer &#8211; had defecated in the kitchen sink of one of the apartments.

Terrible, terrible, awful. Yes, indeed. But while this nasty story was breaking yesterday I couldn&#8217;t help but save a thought for the poor old labourers too. Surveys and reports carried out in the run-up to the games by NGOs and human rights groups have highlighted the sometimes slave-like conditions in which the labourers responsible for building the stadiums and related infrastructure that will house the tournament have often lived. Inadequate food and water, lack of safety equipment and wages often below the pathetic national minimum wage has been the reality for most workers, often migrants labourers from India&#8217;s poorer states such as Bihar and Uttar Pradesh.

*Another problem has been the lack of adequate sanitation. This is a problem faced by millions of Indians every day. Earlier this year, a report by a UN body revealed that more people here had mobile phones than enjoyed access to a toilet.* While there were around 563m phone subscribers, only 366m &#8211; around a third of the population &#8212; could regularly use proper sanitation.

The problems caused by this situation are huge. *Men and women alike are forced to defecate in public on scraps of land close to their homes, by railway sidings, on the edge of the road. It is a particular problem for women, who are forced to get up while it is still dark, risking being attacked or bitten by snakes, in order to try and find some privacy.* Children, especially girls, are often unwilling to go to school because they know there is no toilet for them to use. Disease and illnesses spread. It is also utterly undignified.

The Indian government repeatedly claims it is seeking to end so-called &#8220;open air defecation&#8221;. An Indian minister confidently told a conference I attended in Delhi in November 2007, that the practice would be ended by 2012, such was the investment the authorities were pouring into building public toilets. Two years from his deadline, the challenge remains as huge as ever.

I should point out that some organisations make a huge effort in this regard. The charity Sulabh International, founded by the redoubtable Bindeshwar Pathak, has provided thousands of public toilets that use simple composting technology across India and beyond.

Sadly, such efforts have not been matched by successive governments in Delhi who talk so much of helping India&#8217;s millions of poor people but who repeatedly let them down. Perhaps the unidentified labourer who decided to squat in the kitchen sink at the athletes&#8217; village was

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 2012

*When Lahore gets World Class transport, Metro, University, Health care , Airport and Literacy then we can compare, till then Lahore is decades away from Delhi*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nirvana

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> And in an year india has now less ppl under poverty than africa....Not !!! they just got a 100 million more poor.


 
Yeah You Counted , Your Posts Dont make Sense at All


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

Galaxy said:


> Delhi and Lahore Population is almost same. Check the facts.


 

I did.

List of cities proper by population - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Check Delhi at #4 and Lahore at #27. THIS IS NOT FOR GLORIFICATION BY SIZE OF POPULATION. Just answering a question.

That's without the suburbs.
IF you take Delhi as an urban agglomeration, then Delhi's population is ~20 million.


----------



## Nirvana

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Pictures of sewers,garbage dump and flood IDPs vs delhi metro n some CGI.


 
Better Ask Omar , He started It first from His stupid post


----------



## Desert Fox

*This is in Delhi BTW*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Storm Force

Pakistanis 

Show us some advancement ie new metro system or new Air port like in new delhi. 

Delhi is built in a plateau meaning its very green.

SIMPLY SHOWING A FEW PARKES IN LAHORE does not make it beautiful.

FoR EVERY one millionaire in Lahore there is 10 in new delhi

New Delhi GDP on its own is same as Pakistani entire GDP 

My parents have been to lahore they have told me its a very poor city with alot of poor people much like Pakistan the nation itself. 

Nothing personal *Pakistan is what it is *


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Chalo Bachho i m off to sleep!
Pakistan is growing amazingly with zero poverty and India is under-growing with increasing poverty okay? But do tell that to World Bank etc.
Lahore is better than Delhi and is ranks above Delhi in Global City index,okay? But do tell wikipedia to make changes.
Pakistanis are better informed than the whole world! I forgot!


----------



## 2012



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Galaxy

SilentNinja said:


> *India&#8217;s games stink*
> By Andrew Buncombe
> The Foreign Desk
> Wednesday, 22 September 2010 at 8:35 am
> 
> *Of all the sad and predictable problems to have emerged over Delhi&#8217;s ill-fated preparations for this year&#8217;s Commonwealth Games, one detail that caught the eye of many yesterday was the revelation that a number of the apartments that are supposed to house the athletes had been soiled by human excrement.* One grisly report suggested that officials from the international games committee even discovered that someone &#8211; presumably a labourer &#8211; had defecated in the kitchen sink of one of the apartments.
> 
> Terrible, terrible, awful. Yes, indeed. But while this nasty story was breaking yesterday I couldn&#8217;t help but save a thought for the poor old labourers too. Surveys and reports carried out in the run-up to the games by NGOs and human rights groups have highlighted the sometimes slave-like conditions in which the labourers responsible for building the stadiums and related infrastructure that will house the tournament have often lived. Inadequate food and water, lack of safety equipment and wages often below the pathetic national minimum wage has been the reality for most workers, often migrants labourers from India&#8217;s poorer states such as Bihar and Uttar Pradesh.
> 
> *Another problem has been the lack of adequate sanitation. This is a problem faced by millions of Indians every day. Earlier this year, a report by a UN body revealed that more people here had mobile phones than enjoyed access to a toilet.* While there were around 563m phone subscribers, only 366m &#8211; around a third of the population &#8212; could regularly use proper sanitation.
> 
> The problems caused by this situation are huge. *Men and women alike are forced to defecate in public on scraps of land close to their homes, by railway sidings, on the edge of the road. It is a particular problem for women, who are forced to get up while it is still dark, risking being attacked or bitten by snakes, in order to try and find some privacy.* Children, especially girls, are often unwilling to go to school because they know there is no toilet for them to use. Disease and illnesses spread. It is also utterly undignified.
> 
> The Indian government repeatedly claims it is seeking to end so-called &#8220;open air defecation&#8221;. An Indian minister confidently told a conference I attended in Delhi in November 2007, that the practice would be ended by 2012, such was the investment the authorities were pouring into building public toilets. Two years from his deadline, the challenge remains as huge as ever.
> 
> I should point out that some organisations make a huge effort in this regard. The charity Sulabh International, founded by the redoubtable Bindeshwar Pathak, has provided thousands of public toilets that use simple composting technology across India and beyond.
> 
> Sadly, such efforts have not been matched by successive governments in Delhi who talk so much of helping India&#8217;s millions of poor people but who repeatedly let them down. Perhaps the unidentified labourer who decided to squat in the kitchen sink at the athletes&#8217; village was


 


We Organised and game was completed Successfully. We Invested around 40 Billion $ to improve the Infrastructure and to make CWG in best way. It was successful as per international standard. Read more... 

You can't even organise it. Our Expenditure for CWG is GDP of whole Lahore. Pakistan didn't got any chance to organise.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Nirvana said:


> Yeah You Counted , Your Posts Dont make Sense at All


 
No BBC did!
BBC News - India finds '100 million' more poor people


2012 said:


> *When Lahore gets World Class transport, Metro, University, Health care , Airport and Literacy then we can compare, till then Lahore is decades away from Delhi*


 
Lahore has transport system,Metro is under construction,one of the best educational institutes,the best service providing airport in the word.......

Delhi n mumbai 4th most dirtiest cities in the world!5th is mumbai
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...PkXkxw5lr7XjA7NGA&sig2=ZCXfilzrzxObhYC3j2jUjw

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

ElrondInRivenDelhi said:


> I did.
> 
> List of cities proper by population - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Check Delhi at #4 and Lahore at #27. THIS IS NOT FOR GLORIFICATION BY SIZE OF POPULATION. Just answering a question.
> 
> That's without the suburbs.
> IF you take Delhi as an urban agglomeration, then Delhi's population is ~20 million.


 

Just noticed, the Wikipedia list may not be exactly accurate, so I'm getting others:
City Populations
The Most Populated Cities of the World. World Megacities - Nations Online Project


----------



## Nirvana

Self Delete


----------



## Storm Force

y tube of lahore


----------



## S.M.R

2012 said:


>


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

People posting selective pics of Lahore while on other hand their is awful poverty and no hope for good future due to garbage Pakistani economy..
Fanboys at their best!


----------



## Desert Fox

Storm Force said:


> FoR EVERY one millionaire in Lahore there is 10 in new delhi



and for every ten millionaire in delhi there are thousand indians openly defecating.






Storm Force said:


> My parents have been to lahore they have told me its a very poor city with alot of poor people much like Pakistan the nation itself.



My friend went to india and he told me as soon as you step out of the airport the sight of fresh human feces is unavoidable as its almost everywhere.



Storm Force said:


> Nothing personal *Pakistan is what it is *



nothing personal, india is what it is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Storm Force

why do pakistanis wear those pathetic pajamyas even in your streets in the day time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Protectionist Gareth said:


> People posting selective pics of Lahore while on other hand their is awful poverty and no hope for good future due to garbage Pakistani economy..
> Fanboys at their best!


 
People posting selective pics of delhi while on other hand their is awful open defecation and no hope for good future due to unsanitary indian living conditions..
Fanboys at their best!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

S.M.R said:


>


 
What's this about?


----------



## S.M.R

ElrondInRivenDelhi said:


> What's this about?


 
saluting in return.


----------



## Desert Fox

Nirvana said:


> We can Post Thousand Such Videos too , But Replying with same to* Brain damaged Kid* Dont make Sense


 
thanks for describing yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> No BBC did!
> BBC News - India finds '100 million' more poor people
> 
> 
> 
> Lahore has transport system,Metro is under construction,one of the best educational institutes,the best service providing airport in the word.......
> 
> Delhi n mumbai 4th most dirtiest cities in the world!
> Top 10 Most Polluted Cities In The World - 2011 | Tip Top Tens


 Moscow 2nd number so you mean all Paksitani cities are better than moscow then??! I have been to Moscow and it is a wonderful place and according to that survey the second most dirtiest city in the world.
 great survey that!
And
Lahore with best institutes?Go something like IIT,DU,DTU?Where people from all over the world come to study?
Come out of your dreams.


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

SilentNinja said:


> People posting selective pics of delhi while on other hand their is awful open defecation and no hope for good future due to unsanitary indian living conditions..
> Fanboys at their best!


 
To be completely unbiased, the dirty picture posting was started by someone in favour of Lahore and against Delhi.


----------



## 53fd

For being a world city, population plays a huge role as well. Lahore has a population of about 10 million, whereas Delhi has a population of 17 million.


----------



## 2012

*Lahore*






*Delhi*


----------



## 53fd

Lahore has everything (& more) that Delhi has besides the metro... & that is under construction...


----------



## Storm Force

show us some thing which proves lahore is growing like new delhi 

like this


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

S.M.R said:


> saluting in return.



Hope you were not being sarcastic...


----------



## Omar1984

Delhi, India:





























Lahore, Pakistan:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Protectionist Gareth said:


> Moscow 2nd number so you mean all Paksitani cities are better than moscow then??! I have been to Moscow and it is a wonderful place and according to that survey the second most dirtiest city in the world.
> great survey that!
> And
> Lahore with best institutes?Go something like IIT,DU,DTU?Where people from all over the world come to study?
> Come out of your dreams.


FORBES...... LOL... India is dirty........ n the world knows tht......... I dnt need to answer ur pathetic crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

SilentNinja said:


> and for every ten millionaire in delhi there are thousand indians openly defecating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend went to india and he told me as soon as you step out of the airport the sight of fresh human feces is unavoidable as its almost everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> nothing personal, india is what it is


India is growing at 9 percent
Pakistan is: 1%
India is :Middle class 10 times more than Pakistan
India is: the future leader
India has under construction sites more than Pakistan ever had,combined!
Besides all,India has a robust growth and bright future ahead.
Sadly Pakistan doesn't have this.

And your friend went to India?
 in this thread alone almost every Pakistani has said that his friend/he went to India blah blah.
You guys on a India touring spree?


----------



## S.M.R

Well why are we discussing a city where 96% of women are unsafe???

Zee UK News: Nation, World, Business, Sports

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Yeah,Storm Force,i have a sikh friend who went to Pakistan on a pilgrimage...his first trip he described in hindi as "mujhe wahan ghutan ho rahi thi" it was all dirt around,people wearing ugly pyjamas and kurtas and no suitable infrastructure,he was most irritated by the people,their behavior,style of living and apparels!


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

bilalhaider said:


> For being a world city, population plays a huge role as well. Lahore has a population of about 10 million, whereas Delhi has a population of 17 million.


 

It does play a role, but it's a small part of the thing. The fact is that a world city would tend to be a huge city, else how can it be a world city. They've got a whole list of criteria. It's interesting, read through: Global city - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> And in an year india has now less ppl under poverty than africa....Not !!! they just got a 100 million more poor.


 
the indians have their own definition for poverty...in india, being on or below poverty line means your rib cage is sticking out; having barely one shirt to wear and living like a sardine in a tin shack with not even a toilet or sink in the dwelling

so everything is relative

it's hilarious that indians here bring up GDP ---when in South Asia official GDP figures only give half of the story considering that a good chunk of the business dealings and commerce amongst the COMMON MAN fall under the informal economy sector --meaning undocumented and difficult if not impossible to quantify.

in terms of cleanliness, hygiene, appearance -- Lahore is far ahead (this isnt even debatable). Poverty exists on both sides, there are the lush sides and the dark, sad sides. But I can still say with confidence that the average person in Lahore lives much better off and in much more comfort than the average person in Delhi.

the millionaires on both sides live in their enclaves and live better than rich people in the west...but now, i'm talking about the common man.....


delhi is over-populated and sees a lot of rural to urban migration since many jobs are there.....the infrastructure can't keep up or support that many people. Í've read stories about even topnotch hotels in delhi having to deal with sewage problems and what not. And don't even get me started on airports.

I'll gladly take Allama Iqbal International Airport over the notoriously , dilapidated delhi int'l airport (where many bloggers talk about trash and beggars littering the flight arrivals section

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> FORBES...... LOL... India is dirty........ n the world knows tht......... I dnt need to answer ur pathetic crap.


Lol so Moscow is dirtier than Delhi?Oh god,don't be a kid yaar.


----------



## S.M.R

here is some great about delhi.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/100321-rapes-women-show-clash-old-new-india.html


----------



## Nirvana

Omar1984 said:


> Delhi, India:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lahore, Pakistan:


 
Here he go Again 
Good Job !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 2012

bilalhaider said:


> Lahore has everything (& more) that Delhi has besides the metro... & that is under construction...


 
*Lahore doesnt have world class university, Healthcare, Buses, Metro, it has garbage economy...and Delhi Metro is world's second profitable metro after Hong Kong Metro...its an Insult of Delhi Being compared with lahore or any pakistani city*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.M.R

here is some great about delhi.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/100321-rapes-women-show-clash-old-new-india.html


----------



## Storm Force

how can anybody pretend lahore or anthing pakistan has..... is in the league as india the 2nd fastet growing economy in the world after china.

not even a serious debate

have pakistan or lahore ever been invited or asked to host any major international event be it brics , games, political vists 

I THINK THAT SAYS IT ALL


----------



## Nirvana

S.M.R said:


> here is some great about delhi.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/100321-rapes-women-show-clash-old-new-india.html


 
I think Discussion On Rape was Banned Here

Post Reported


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

bilalhaider said:


> Lahore has everything (& more) that Delhi has besides the metro... & that is under construction...


  No comparable infrastructure,transport,airports,institutes etc.
No wonder the Indian cities rank better than all Pakistani cities(if any mentioned):
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_city#GaWC_studies*
Global city survey!
Mumbai,New Delhi,Bangalore all rank higher than any Pakistani city be it Islamabad,Lahore,Karachi blah blah
Now you can dance.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Protectionist Gareth said:


> People posting selective pics of Lahore while on other hand their is awful poverty and no hope for good future due to garbage Pakistani economy..
> Fanboys at their best!


 
rigggght! Coming from you -- when just 3 posts ago you posted low income people of Lahore and pretended like Delhi is hollywood or something.


hypocrites and sore losers at their best!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Protectionist Gareth said:


> Yeah,Storm Force,i have a sikh friend who went to Pakistan on a pilgrimage...his first trip he described in hindi as "mujhe wahan ghutan ho rahi thi" it was all dirt around,people wearing ugly pyjamas and kurtas and no suitable infrastructure,he was most irritated by the people,their behavior,style of living and apparels!


 
Stop playing with ur imaginery frn.... 

Can,t Forget Love of Pakistani People: Sikh Yatri
http://www.defence.pk/forums/curren...-reach-pakistan-nanaks-birth-anniversary.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.M.R

Nirvana said:


> I think Discussion On Rape was Banned Here
> 
> Post Reported


 
Did I post anything new? it is from defence.pk.


----------



## Storm Force

THERY KEEP POSTING THE SAME PARK IN LAHORE to show us a green city lol


----------



## 2012

Pakistan News Service - PakTribune

Lahore: Man rapes minor girl | Pakistan Criminal Records

Pakistan Christian Girls Kidnapped, Raped, Converted, Married

Street Crime in Lahore : Videos Collection


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

S.M.R said:


> here is some great about delhi.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/100321-rapes-women-show-clash-old-new-india.html


 

It's not so much about which city, but where it's located. Discrimination against women is a cultural malaise, and Delhi is in North India. Being a Jat from Uttar Pradesh, I know how bad things can be sometimes. I also know, as should you, that Punjab, Pakistan and Punjab, India have exactly the same culture. I'm sure Lahore has it's share.


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Stop playing with ur imaginery frn....
> 
> Can,t Forget Love of Pakistani People: Sikh Yatri
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/curren...-reach-pakistan-nanaks-birth-anniversary.html


Different opinions! BTW for me..the way you guys dress is horrible!


----------



## 2012

*Pakistanis are postiing same Park, same Mughal city again and again, they do not have any modern thing to show...Lahore is sh!t in front of Delhi*


----------



## Nirvana

S.M.R said:


> Did I post anything new? it is from defence.pk.


 
http://www.defence.pk/forums/announcements/116002-topics-banned-pdf.html



> Any topic related to the keywords below is banned from PDF. Any discussions or thread creation on these keywords will get you banned accordingly.
> 
> -rape-



I request Webmaster to take Action


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

How about something to do with the histories of the cities?


----------



## Storm Force

more people in those bloody pajamas poncing about 

why cant they dress properly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Anyone living in Gurgaon,go to Medanta Medicity...there are a hell lot of Pakistanis there,there is a separate area for Pakistani patients..
See their dressing sense and compare them with Indians..they looked like people from 19th century!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Protectionist Gareth said:


> Different opinions! BTW for me..the way you guys dress is horrible!


 
Yet indian women think we r charming....... lol

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...S320eeEDdBxTsIAWw&sig2=qkfAFn_t1grvYp3KuRo-_w
the indian times.. by indian female journo...

Now die.

@storm force......shh watch out ur in england if a Pakistani finds out u talk shyt on internet ud be in trouble........lol

internet warrior.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Protectionist Gareth said:


> link not working
> Stop self satisfaction yaar,Rolls Royce official website says it doesn't have any dealership in Pakistan..check the list..
> Rolls-Royce Motor Cars


 
if you had even half a brain and knew how distribution channels work, you would know that holdings groups and private distributors can be licensed to become (represent) car brands and be licensed to sell them.

Dewan Motors in Pakistan is licensed by Rolls Royce to sell those cars in Pakistan --to the lucky mofos who can afford to buy these fine cars.


sometimes, it helps to read! 


https://www.press.rolls-roycemotorc...lId=4&id=T0000144EN&left_menu_item=node__5450


----------



## Bhairava

bilalhaider said:


> Lahore has everything (& more) that Delhi has *besides the metro.*.. & that is under construction...


 
That means Delhi has more.


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Yet indian women think we r charming....... lol


I have seen you guys..really dirty and non sense dressings!


----------



## S.M.R

2012 said:


> Pakistan News Service - PakTribune
> 
> Lahore: Man rapes minor girl | Pakistan Criminal Records
> 
> Pakistan Christian Girls Kidnapped, Raped, Converted, Married
> 
> Street Crime in Lahore : Videos Collection


 
4 to 5, 10, or say 1000......

But still faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar away from 96% of total women in Delhi................


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Storm Force said:


> more people in those bloody pajamas poncing about
> 
> why cant they dress properly


Yours and mine opinion matches on Pakistanis looks/apparels!


----------



## 2012

*Delhi on fast track for world heritage status
*

NEW DELHI: Delhi's dreams of becoming the country's first world heritage city are now officially in the fast track. On Thursday, heritage conservation body India National Trust for Art and Cultural Heritage (INTACH) will submit a dossier to the Archaeological Survey of India (ASI) to include Delhi in Unesco's tentative nomination list for a world heritage city tag. Delhi hopes to beat Ahmedabad in the race for the prestigious status. 

"We have to formally apply to Unesco with the final dossier before February 1, 2012. One country can send two nominations for either world heritage city or monument. To date, India has never applied for a world heritage city tag and this year both Ahmedabad and Delhi are the contenders. We've had a pre-review meeting with ASI, which is the nodal agency appointed by Unesco for sending applications. Since there will be two contenders this time, we are hoping ASI will give a preference to Delhi over Ahmedabad,'' said Delhi Tourism MD G G Saxena. The tourism department is the coordinating agency, appointed by the Delhi government to prepare the nomination dossiers. The department roped in INTACH to execute the work. The government is funding the proposal for Delhi's world heritage city nomination dossiers. 

The first nomination dossier includes an overview of Delhi's historical monuments, the master plan, urban planning, etc., and took up to six months to be prepared. "In the review meeting held with ASI two weeks ago, they asked for certain changes to be made in the dossier like including original historical names of places like Purana Qila with Dinapanah, King's Way instead of Rajpath, Queen's way instead of Janpath and Jahapanah instead of Vijay Mandal. We've made the changes and will submit the dossier to ASI,'' said an INTACH official. The final nomination dossier has to be submitted to Unesco by January end. "Thereafter, once the nomination is accepted by Unesco, a team will be delegated to visit the city in June-July 2012 after which the final list will be released by Unesco in months to follow. 

The final nomination dossier is still under preparation and includes six volumes which contain intricate details on every aspect of Delhi. Officials said INTACH's databank collected over the years, heavy research conducted for several months and information collected from every place ranging from the British Council Library, Nehru Memorial Museum, National Archives, ASI, etc., has been included in this crucial document. "The first volume will focus just on the nine zones of Delhi. There will also be a statement outlining the significance of getting Delhi a world heritage city tag. The INTACH heritage listing is another crucial part of the dossier. From the 1,200 buildings in that list, which came out in 2001, we have also included present pictures of all the structures to show how development in the city coexists with heritage,'' said an official. 

With three world heritage sites, Qutub Minar, Red Fort and Humayun's Tomb; 173 protected monuments and hundreds of listed heritage structures to the city's credit, conservationists have for years been pushing for Delhi's nomination for a world heritage city tag. Chief minister Sheila Dikshit has also strongly supported the nomination and said the government would leave no stone unturned to help get the prestigious tag.

Delhi on fast track for world heritage status - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

S.M.R said:


> 4 to 5, 10, or say 1000......
> 
> But still faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar away from 96% of total women in Delhi................



What's that about "96% of total women in Delhi"?


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Yeah..world heritage status to a city..that's something to be proud off!
Any Pakistani city like that?


----------



## Bhairava

This thread is funny...LMAO


----------



## Galaxy

*If Pakistani feels Lahore is GOOD, then be Happy with it. Why Comparing with any city ? Be it Delhi or Pune or Indore ?. Things will remain what is right now. Hardly matters to us also. 

To be very frank - In India, No one compares with Pakistan. Indians have very less knowledge of what's going in Pakistan Cities and various other things. May be because we don't have anything related with Pakistan in India like Media, Movies, Entertainment, etc. Sometime, There is some news Military and terrorism wise news on Channels or Print media, So we care to certain extent as it effects us. Otherwise, We don't have anything which tells about Pakistan nor we have interest also. Don't go with Few Indians on this forum. They need to Post that only. So they do some research. 

We care more about European, American, Australian, Singapore-HK, and Middle-East Countries - May be Either there are lots of Indians living there or some Business reason or Lots of Western Media in India or They have something better than Us. 

Whatever, Be Happy with what you have. Our City belongs to Us and your belongs to you. We both should be happy with what we have and improve further*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 2012

S.M.R said:


> 4 to 5, 10, or say 1000......
> 
> But still faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar away from 96% of total women in Delhi................


 
How Many rape cases in Delhi?? can you give me number?? Delhi is a rape capital for India but when compared to Pakistan , it is most women friendly city


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Protectionist Gareth said:


> I have seen you guys..really dirty and non sense dressings!


 
Better than wearing a nonsense bloody dhoti or skin tight pyamas like indian men do.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Storm Force

NOW LISTEN LOUD AND CLEAR ALL OF YOU DUM WITS

KNIGHT FRANK ASSESSMENT OF GLOBAL CITIES WEALTH QUALITY OF LIFE ASSESSMENT 2011

THIS A NEUTRAL UK ASSESSMENT 
Global Cities Survey | The Wealth Report 2011 | Knight Frank


I,M SORRY PAKISTANIS CANT SEE LAHORE ANYWHERE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

I am curious, nothing more, but does one see burqas on streets in Lahore? Pakistan is an Islamic nation...so does that show in the apparel of the people?

Again, just curious.


----------



## Trisonics

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> if you had even half a brain and knew how distribution channels work, you would know that holdings groups and private distributors can be licensed to become (represent) car brands and be licensed to sell them.
> 
> Dewan Motors in Pakistan is licensed by Rolls Royce to sell those cars in Pakistan --to the lucky mofos who can afford to buy these fine cars.
> 
> 
> sometimes, it helps to read!
> 
> 
> https://www.press.rolls-roycemotorc...lId=4&id=T0000144EN&left_menu_item=node__5450


 
That news is from 2006. Check out Dewan Motors's website, they are licensed for BMW
Dewan Motors Private Limited - BMW Importer Pakistan

Dewan Motors Pvt Ltd.: Private Company Information - BusinessWeek

no mention of RR cars. Any link that can throw more light?


----------



## Meengla

I guess I am one of those who has been to both--TWICE to both. Lahore 1974, 1990. Delhi 1980, 1984. 
Okay, too long ago to make a comparison now. Only the Lahore trip in 1974 was leisurely one.

Nah, I won't compare them. Don't know enough.

But I have often thought that Lahore and Delhi have similar kind of 'culture' and lifestyle while Karachi and Mumbai share much, being coastal cities.

Hmmm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

Gounder said:


> This thread is funny...LMAO




Why so??


----------



## Omar1984

Delhi, India:






















Lahore, Pakistan:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 2012

*IAm Again posting this link, see where India stand and where Pakistan stand...*


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

ElrondInRivenDelhi said:


> It's not so much about which city, but where it's located. Discrimination against women is a cultural malaise, and Delhi is in North India. Being a Jat from Uttar Pradesh, I know how bad things can be sometimes. I also know, as should you, that Punjab, Pakistan and Punjab, India have exactly the same culture. I'm sure Lahore has it's share.


 
it is insulting and extremely demeaning for a Pakistani when some hindustany tries to compare some place like Delhi to an ancient and historical city like Lahore --which is a pride for Pakistan --the home of the Minar-e-Pakistan (for all Pakistanis -- a symbol for Pakistani nationalism)

it's actually an insult to Pakistan....such posts shouldnt even be allowed on this forum. 


as for culture, there are linguistic similarities but that is about it......though it can be said that when Sikhs visit Pakistan from all over, they feel at home and are well received. I have personally seem Sikh pilgrims crying and whimpering when they boarded the bus and were headed back across the border (i'm not making this up by the way)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

Meengla said:


> I guess I am one of those who has been to both--TWICE to both. Lahore 1974, 1990. Delhi 1980, 1984.
> Okay, too long ago to make a comparison now. Only the Lahore trip in 1974 was leisurely one.
> 
> Nah, I won't compare them. Don't know enough.
> 
> But I have often thought that Lahore and Delhi have similar kind of 'culture' and lifestyle while Karachi and Mumbai share much, being coastal cities.
> 
> Hmmm.


 
Light dawns!!!!!!! Greetings, brother!


----------



## Desert Fox

Protectionist Gareth said:


> India is growing at 9 percent



india has the most poor in the world



Protectionist Gareth said:


> India is :Middle class 10 times more than Pakistan



india's population is 100 times more than Pakistan's, and india's poor outnumber india's middle class so lol



Protectionist Gareth said:


> India is: the future leader



in your dreams LOLZZZZZZZ


Protectionist Gareth said:


> India has under construction sites more than Pakistan ever had,combined!



Pakistan has more toilets than the whole india combined.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhairava

Lahore at the most can be compared to Hyderabad , a wannabe metro in India . Thats it. New Delhi ? You gotto be fukcing kidding me !!




ElrondInRivenDelhi said:


> Why so??


 
Seriously you don't know ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Trisonics said:


> That news is from 2006. Check out Dewan Motors's website, they are licensed for BMW
> Dewan Motors Private Limited - BMW Importer Pakistan
> 
> Dewan Motors Pvt Ltd.: Private Company Information - BusinessWeek
> 
> no mention of RR cars. Any link that can throw more light?




Rolls-Royce opens for business in Pakistan
since 2006


----------



## S.M.R

ElrondInRivenDelhi said:


> What's that about "96% of total women in Delhi"?


 
Zee UK News: Nation, World, Business, Sports


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> it is insulting and extremely demeaning for a Pakistani when some hindustany tries to compare some place like Delhi to an ancient and historical city like Lahore --which is a pride for Pakistan --the home of the Minar-e-Pakistan (for all Pakistanis -- a symbol for Pakistani nationalism)
> 
> it's actually an insult to Pakistan....such posts shouldnt even be allowed on this forum.
> 
> 
> as for culture, there are linguistic similarities but that is about it......though it can be said that when Sikhs visit Pakistan from all over, they feel at home and are well received. I have personally seem Sikh pilgrims crying and whimpering when they boarded the bus and were headed back across the border (i'm not making this up by the way)


 
It's not even been 70 years...and according to you the similarities between people who have lived as one for thousands of years have been lost? Is this ignorance or sheer pigheadedness?


----------



## 53fd

Written by an Indian from Delhi visiting Lahore:



> *Zooming on the slippery-smooth Lahore avenues made a Delhi person like me miss the traffic-light beggars and their street-smart street children. There were no slums. There were no homeless people living under plastic sheet awnings. There were no living skeletons scavenging rotten food from the garbage dumps. There were no drug addicts in the dark alleys snorting hashish and cocaine. There were no transvestite sex workers soliciting truck drivers. It was so unlike Delhi.* There were not even cows to be seen!
> But of course, all the holy cows must have been eaten up by the beef-eating citizens of this holy land.




Read more: A Sudden Trip to Pakistan: On The Road In Lahore, With A Digicam - Page 4 - Blogcritics Culture

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Omar1984 said:


>


 

you see, that's one thing that always gets to me and makes me laugh really hard......why do animals like cows roam the street in cities --especially a capital city. Can you imagine cows randomly walking around Blue Area or F-6 or Zero Point or any other area in Islamabad???

i dont think they even have people to clean up after these animals....

if i saw it in person, the main question i'd be asking is why is this animal roaming around and disrupting the flow of traffic....why isnt this animal cooked and serve medium rare on my plate with some worcestershire sauce

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*The thread was going good untill trolls like protectionist gereth,storm force,galazy n nirvana showed up........ scroll back and see urself.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 2012

SilentNinja said:


> india has the most poor in the world
> 
> 
> 
> india's population is 100 times more than Pakistan's, and india's poor outnumber india's middle class so lol
> 
> 
> 
> in your dreams LOLZZZZZZZ
> 
> 
> Pakistan has more toilets than the whole india combined.


 
*Pakistan povert rate is 43% and growing
*

Pakistan Poverty increased to an astonishing 43 Percent - MarketWatch.pk

* Data from the finance ministry suggest that nearly 75% of the population lives very close to the poverty line and very small changes can push very large numbers of people below it,
*


*2. Nearly one in two Pakistanis at risk
Pakistan suffered from widespread hunger even before the monsoon floods, with an estimated 82.6 million people &#8211; a little less than half the population &#8211; estimated to be food insecure.*

*50 percent of all Pakistanis have little or no access to clean toilets and drinking water, a condition that renders them vulnerable to infectious diseases.*

* the number of people who depend on food assistance in Pakistan from 38 percent of the population in 2003 to 49 percent in 2009
*



Pakistan: 8 Hunger Facts | WFP | United Nations World Food Programme - Fighting Hunger Worldwide


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

Gounder said:


> Lahore at the most can be compared to Hyderabad. Thats it. New Delhi ? You gotto be fukcing kidding me !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously you don't know ?




Read the opening post for this thread. Please. Then read up something about the histories of these cities and think. You'll understand my intent in starting this thread.


----------



## Bhairava

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> you see, that's one thing that always gets to me and makes me laugh really hard......why do animals like cows roam the street in cities --especially a capital city. *Can you imagine cows randomly walking around Blue Area or F-6 or Zero Point or any other area in Islamabad???*
> 
> i dont think they even have people to clean up after these animals....
> 
> if i saw it in person, the main question i'd be asking is why is this animal roaming around and disrupting the flow of traffic....why isnt this animal cooked and serve medium rare on my plate with some worcestershire sauce


 
Lol Pakistanis wont even leave cows roaming in streets wallowing in shyt. The first thing is clean the shyt(a very moot idea ) and cook the cow 



ElrondInRivenDelhi said:


> Read the opening post for this thread. Please. Then read up something about the histories of these cities and think. You'll understand my intent in starting this thread.


 
Are you on some weed ? Why are you ,in your right mind, comparing a Global megapolis, world heritage city, with a municipality like Lahore ? I take it as very insulting and beneath me to be associated with that town.

Change the thread title ASAP.


----------



## Desert Fox

*FOR INDIANS: this is written by a indian from Delhi who visited Lahore*


> *Zooming on the slippery-smooth Lahore avenues made a Delhi person like me miss the traffic-light beggars and their street-smart street children. There were no slums. There were no homeless people living under plastic sheet awnings. There were no living skeletons scavenging rotten food from the garbage dumps. There were no drug addicts in the dark alleys snorting hashish and cocaine. There were no transvestite sex workers soliciting truck drivers. It was so unlike Delhi.* There were not even cows to be seen!
> But of course, all the holy cows must have been eaten up by the beef-eating citizens of this holy land.


A Sudden Trip to Pakistan: On The Road In Lahore, With A Digicam - Page 4 - Blogcritics Culture

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

bilalhaider said:


> Written by an Indian from Delhi visiting Lahore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: A Sudden Trip to Pakistan: On The Road In Lahore, With A Digicam - Page 4 - Blogcritics Culture


 
Unlike that other guy, this is a quintessential example of sheer pigheadedness. 


So you are prepared to say that Lahore does not have a single beggar, cocaine-snorter or any of the kind Delhi seems to have in abundance according to you? Scroll through and check out some of the pictures of the dirt in both cities. It's there. This thread, however, is not about those poor people.


----------



## Desert Fox

2012 said:


> *
> Pakistan: 8 Hunger Facts | WFP | United Nations World Food Programme - Fighting Hunger Worldwide*


*

Pakistan's poor is still million times less than india's. India has over more than 400,000,000 poor people while Pakistan's total population is only 180,000,000.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

2012 said:


> *Pakistan povert rate is 43% and growing
> *
> 
> Pakistan Poverty increased to an astonishing 43 Percent - MarketWatch.pk
> 
> * Data from the finance ministry suggest that nearly 75% of the population lives very close to the poverty line and very small changes can push very large numbers of people below it,
> *
> 
> 
> *2. Nearly one in two Pakistanis at risk
> Pakistan suffered from widespread hunger even before the monsoon floods, with an estimated 82.6 million people  a little less than half the population  estimated to be food insecure.*
> 
> *50 percent of all Pakistanis have little or no access to clean toilets and drinking water, a condition that renders them vulnerable to infectious diseases.*
> 
> * the number of people who depend on food assistance in Pakistan from 38 percent of the population in 2003 to 49 percent in 2009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan: 8 Hunger Facts | WFP | United Nations World Food Programme - Fighting Hunger Worldwide


 

MARKET WATCH


85% indians without sanitation
80% people malnurished!
More poor than africa
AIDs HIV rampant
Surrogate mothers
Most prostitution in the region
Etc etc

VS 
A country tht has only 17% poverty.

Haq's Musings: UNDP Reports Pakistan Poverty Declined to 17%

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhairava

SilentNinja said:


> *FOR INDIANS: this is written by a indian from Delhi who visited Lahore*
> 
> A Sudden Trip to Pakistan: On The Road In Lahore, With A Digicam - Page 4 - Blogcritics Culture


 
You smartass cant you understand that is a blog in satire ? :

You got owned and how !! Read the comments below the article to get the real meaning


----------



## Truth Teller

Why do indians always have to compare yourself with Pakistan? Inferiorty complex much?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 2012

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> MARKET WATCH
> 
> 
> 85% indians without sanitation
> 80% people malnurished!
> More poor than africa
> AIDs HIV rampant
> Surrogate mothers
> Most prostitution in the region
> Etc etc
> 
> VS
> A country tht has only 17% poverty.
> 
> Haq's Musings: UNDP Reports Pakistan Poverty Declined to 17%


 

dont cry now, Pakistan's povert rate is 43% as reported in 2011...


----------



## Desert Fox

Gounder said:


> Are you on some weed ? Why are you ,in your right mind, comparing a Global megapolis, world heritage city, with a municipality like Lahore ? I take it as very insulting and beneath me to be associated with that town.
> 
> Change the thread title ASAP.



I agree, we should not compare a beautiful city like Lahore to that overpopulated megatoilet garbage dump city Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

There is no doubt Delhi is growing faster and is better then Lahore period. Just wait 10 some years, the gap is getting wider and wider day by day. No one can deny this.

Its a moving and growing rapidly. Its finally moving after 2000. Peoples incomes are rising year by year.


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

Gounder said:


> Lol Pakistanis wont even leave cows roaming in streets wallowing in shyt. The first thing is clean the shyt(a very moot idea ) and cook the cow
> 
> 
> 
> Are you on some weed ? Why are you ,in your right mind, comparing a Global megapolis, world heritage city, with a municipality like Lahore ? I take it as very insulting and beneath me to be associated with that town.
> 
> Change the thread title ASAP.


 
Goddamnit! You still didn't get it? I'll have to be a little more explicit then....Lahore and Delhi have a shared Mughal history. They both have been hotbeds of Urdu culture. Historically, they were about the same size both in terms of population and area ( I'm talking 19th-20th century). Physically they are in the same climatic zone. In their respective countries, both are one of the two most important cities. I'll stay up looking for more.

By the way, people tend to compare Bombay and Karachi. What's wrong in comparing Delhi and Lahore?


----------



## Abhishek_

SilentNinja said:


> FOR INDIANS: this is written by a indian from Delhi who visited Lahore


 
This is from another Indian who went to pakistan. What's your point?


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

Truth Teller said:


> Why do indians always have to compare yourself with Pakistan? Inferiorty complex much?


 
If this is directed towards me, then I was trying to find similarities, not differences when I started this. And even the differences could have been bragged about in a sportsmanlike manner. This seems to be a mud fest.


----------



## 53fd

2012 said:


> dont cry now, Pakistan's povert rate is 43% as reported in 2011...


 
India's poverty is 55.4%, as per December 2010 figures:


----------



## 2012

*Delhi Metro-- A Dream for PAkistan (poor people dont have even proper bust service leave alone metro sysytem )
*


----------



## Truth Teller

Seriously Indians have to stop looking upto Pakistanis, and take pride in who they are! This is unbelieveably pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Delhi, India:



























Lahore, Pakistan:


----------



## Bhairava

ElrondInRivenDelhi said:


> Goddamnit! You still didn't get it? I'll have to be a little more explicit then....Lahore and Delhi have a shared Mughal history. *They both have been hotbeds of Urdu culture. *Historically, they were about the same size both in terms of population and area ( I'm talking 19th-20th century). Physically they are in the same climatic zone. In their respective countries, both are one of the two most important cities. I'll stay up looking for more.
> 
> By the way, people tend to compare Bombay and Karachi. What's wrong in comparing Delhi and Lahore?


 
That's where the similarity ends and you can see Hyderabad as a much more hotbed. The League New Delhi is in is entirely different than that of Lahore. If New Delhi is Australia/India in cricket, Lahore is Kenya. Get it ? You dont compare them with Kenya.



SilentNinja said:


> I agree, we should not compare a beautiful city like Lahore to that overpopulated megatoilet garbage dump city Delhi.


 
Agreed. Only the description is reversed. I'll attribute that to your sleepiness. 



bilalhaider said:


> India's poverty is 55.4%, as per December 2010 figures:


 
Lemme guess. You plucked out that image right from your...umm..where the sun shine never reaches.


----------



## 2012

bilalhaider said:


> India's poverty is 55.4%, as per December 2010 figures:


 
Dont be so dumb..here is the proper source

It's official: 37 pc live below poverty line - India News - IBNLive

India's poverty rate may 'fall' to 24% by 2015 - Rediff.com Business


----------



## S.M.R

Abhishek_ said:


> This is from another Indian who went to pakistan. What's your point?


 
He is one of them who are trolling here. He is discussing something else, while the person SilentNinja and bilalhaider quoted was discussing lahore. This is the whole point here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Protectionist Gareth said:


> Yeah..world heritage status to a city..that's something to be proud off!
> Any Pakistani city like that?


 
ever heard of Taxila?? retard

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S.M.R

Liquid said:


> And for the Pakistanis and Indians getting a fake ego here.
> 
> I and people around the world would look at this like two poor people *throwing mud at each other.* BE HUMBLE!!


 
If that is the case, we are gonna loose, as you have got plenty of mud there........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

2012 said:


> Pakistan povert rate is 43% and growing
> 
> 
> Pakistan Poverty increased to an astonishing 43 Percent - MarketWatch.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan: 8 Hunger Facts | WFP | United Nations World Food Programme - Fighting Hunger Worldwide



*In India: Not enough food, so children learn to eat mud*

Not enough food, so children learn to eat mud - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

2012 said:


> Dont be so dumb..here is the proper source
> 
> It's official: 37 pc live below poverty line - India News - IBNLive
> 
> India's poverty rate may 'fall' to 24% by 2015 - Rediff.com Business


 
You are quoting Indian figures. They use a lower standard for poverty (20 rs a day) as compared to the international standard ($1 a day). I am quoting you the MPI Index, the official index used by the UN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

Pakistan has had a higher GDP per capita than India from 1947-2000:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Abhishek_ said:


> This is from another Indian who went to pakistan. What's your point?


 
Good he hates Pakistan because he wrote an anti-islam book and is wanted in many Islamic countries. He hates Islam therefore he hates Pakistan and loves india.


----------



## Bhairava

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> ever heard of Taxila?? retard


 
The heritage of Taxila comes from its Hindu and Buddhist heritage. The Islamic barbarian hordes must absolutely hand their heads in shame in sacking such a great centre of learning and now shedding some crocodile tears for it.

Moreover Taxila IIRC is in Pindi dist and not Lahore.



bilalhaider said:


> Pakistan has had a higher GDP per capita than India from 1947-2000:


 
The date is 2011 smart@ss.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> you see, that's one thing that always gets to me and makes me laugh really hard......why do animals like cows roam the street in cities --especially a capital city. Can you imagine cows randomly walking around Blue Area or F-6 or Zero Point or any other area in Islamabad???
> 
> i dont think they even have people to clean up after these animals....
> 
> if i saw it in person, the main question i'd be asking is why is this animal roaming around and disrupting the flow of traffic....why isnt this animal cooked and serve medium rare on my plate with some worcestershire sauce


 
Thats because for indians, cows are more important than humans, so cows are allowed to go anywhere in india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Storm Force

THE STRONGER INDIA GROWS ECONOMICALLY POLTICALLY AND PRESTIGE WISE the more the Pakistanis have to run shout to tell the world and themselves they are the equal 

This is what is called a huge complex. 

THE WEST NEEDS TO STIOP BIGGING UP INDIA ALL THE TIME 

the neighbours are getting restless


----------



## Desert Fox

*Delhi Jal Board water contaminated with human feces*

New Delhi, March 10 (IANS) *At least 18 percent of water supplied by the Delhi Jal Board (DJB), the primary supplier in the national capital, was found to be contaminated with human feces,* a Municipal Corporation of Delhi (MCD) committee revealed Thursday.

MCD's public health committee carried out tests of samples of DJB water in all city zone areas. Over 60 percent of the households in Delhi consume water supplied by DJB.......

Delhi Jal Board water contaminated with human feces

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

Gounder said:


> That's where the similarity ends and you can see Hyderabad as a much more hotbed. The League New Delhi is in is entirely different than that of Lahore. If New Delhi is Australia/India in cricket, Lahore is Kenya. Get it ? You dont compare them with Kenya.


 
I said I wanted to know whether calling them the twin cities was justified. If it's not, it's not. If it is, it is. This isn't a blasphemy.


----------



## 53fd

Another Indian commenting:



> Yes. Yes, you read right. The roads. I used to live in Mumbai and now I live in Delhi and, yes, I think good roads are a great, mammoth, gargantuan luxury! Face it, when did you last see a good road in India? Like a really smooth road.* Drivable, wide, nicely built and long, yawning, stretching so far that you want zip on till eternity and loosen the gears and let the car fly. A road without squeeze or bump or gaping holes that pop up like blood-dripping kitchen knives in Ramsay Brothers films. When did you last see such roads? Pakistan is full of such roads. Driving on the motorway between Islamabad and Lahore, I thought of the Indian politician who ruled a notorious &#8212;, one could almost say viciously &#8212; potholed state and spoke of turning the roads so smooth that they would resemble the cheeks of Hema Malini. They remained as dented as the face of Frankenstein's monster. And here, in Pakistan, I was travelling on roads that &#8212; well, how can one now avoid this? &#8212; were as smooth as Hema Malini's cheeks! Pakistani roads are broad and smooth and almost entirely, magically, pot hole free. How do they do it; this country that is ostensibly so far behind in economic growth compared to India? But they do and one of my most delightful experiences in Pakistan has been travelling on its fabulous roads. No wonder the country is littered with SUVs &#8212; Pakistan has the roads for such cars! Even in tiny Bajaur in the North West frontier province, hard hit by the Taliban, and a little more than a frontier post, the roads were smoother than many I know in India. Even Bajaur has a higher road density than India! If there is one thing we should learn from the Pakistanis, it is how to build roads. And oh, another thing, no one throws beer bottles or trash on the highways and motorways.*



The Hindu : Columns / Hindol Sengupta : Affluenza: With love from across the border

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Trisonics said:


> That news is from 2006. Check out Dewan Motors's website, they are licensed for BMW
> Dewan Motors Private Limited - BMW Importer Pakistan
> 
> Dewan Motors Pvt Ltd.: Private Company Information - BusinessWeek
> 
> no mention of RR cars. Any link that can throw more light?


 
it doesnt matter if the link is old; they are still icensed to sell the cars. 

Oh and by the way, BMW is the parent company for Rolls Royce/Bentley (as well as the brand 'Mini').


----------



## Windjammer

*A Little insight into Lahore.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Truth Teller

Pakistan has much more rich and ancient history than Bharat. Why else do Bhartis try so desperatly to claim Pakistani history and civlization?

Pakistan is home to the world's oldest cvilization, and we dont wanna compare our Pakistan with trash!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Storm Force

sickninf scene of mass animal slaughter in pakistan


----------



## Zeluvaa

Congrats to the thread opener. You have managed to suck the members in to a troll fest in what is seeming to be the *fastest growing mud slinging thread ever on PDF*! Not bad for a newbie, you're learning the tricks very fast

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> ever heard of Taxila?? retard


 
Taxila isn't a large, inhabited city. It's just near a large, inhabited city. Not a very apt comparison. And forget about that other guy. We won't involve religion in this in a defamatory manner. No religious defamation.


----------



## Desert Fox

*Open Defecation widely practiced in Delhi:*

This March, I was in India with two colleagues shooting a documentary for Current TV on open defecation. The first morning, a local Delhi water activist took us on a boat ride along the Yamuna River, into which Delhi's raw sewage flows. The water is black and almost tar-like, bubbling with methane. The odor is intense. When we made landfall on a bank that hundreds of people use as a toilet, correspondent Adam Yamaguchi promptly threw up. *But a couple of days later, we were touring a Delhi slum where raw sewage flows in shallow gutters, and Yamaguchi and the rest us had stopped worrying about finding a clean spot to step.*

World Health Issues | Toilets: A simple solution to world health issues - Los Angeles Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Gounder said:


> The heritage of Taxila comes from its Hindu and Buddhist heritage.



what does it matter??? Taxila is in Pakistan. Taj Mahal belongs to Pakistan because it is of Muslim heritage??




> The Islamic barbarian hordes must absolutely hand their heads in shame in sacking such a great centre of learning and now shedding some crocodile tears for it.



you're a retard

sounds like you've always been quite devoid and deprived of ''higher learning'' yourself 



> Moreover Taxila IIRC is in Pindi dist and not Lahore.



yeah no shyte, genius......go re-read the question i was answering first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agni5000

Delhi known all over the world
lahore, we have to carry a map to tell where it is.


----------



## Storm Force

21st century lahore


----------



## Truth Teller

...........................................................


----------



## Desert Fox

Storm Force said:


> sickninf scene of mass animal slaughter in pakistan


 
*So what's wrong with this picture? You never seen a slaughter house before???*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Storm Force

no one in the west has herd of lahore


----------



## Agni5000

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> what does it matter??? Taxila is in Pakistan. Taj Mahal belongs to Pakistan because it is of Muslim heritage??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're a retard
> 
> 
> 
> yeah no shyte, genius......go re-read the question i was answering first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The date is 2011 smart@ss.


[/QUOTE]

Tajmahal it is just tourist attraction................


----------



## 2012

*Lahore*























*Delhi*


----------



## Bhairava

bilalhaider said:


> Another Indian commenting:
> 
> The Hindu : Columns / Hindol Sengupta : Affluenza: With love from across the border



Three Karachiites in the Indian Capital | Pak Tea House


----------



## FreekiN

Storm Force said:


> 21st century lahore


 
You know that is where you go for Eid...? Every city has this even India.

Oh wait, you're trolling. 

Die in a fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agni5000

Storm Force said:


> no one in the west has herd of lahore


 
On top of that you have to pronounce properly. and carry a world map to it.


----------



## Bhairava

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> what does it matter??? Taxila is in Pakistan. Taj Mahal belongs to Pakistan because it is of Muslim heritage??
> 
> you're a retard
> 
> yeah no shyte, genius......go re-read the question i was answering first.


 
Pakistan was formed in the name of Islam, not India., "Genius"


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

Zeluvaa said:


> Congrats to the thread opener. You have managed to suck the members in to a troll fest in what is seeming to be the *fastest growing mud slinging thread ever on PDF*! Not bad for a newbie, you're learning the tricks very fast


 

Thanks, I guess....but I'll grow hoarse saying this was to be a constructive thread!


----------



## 2012

*LAHORE: Dirty water in 70pc of CDG schools



LAHORE, Jan 8: Children in more than 70 per cent of the schools under the control of the City District Government have to drink contaminated water supplied through dirty tanks. 

Consequently, a number of schoolchildren are suffering from various waterborne diseases such as diarrhoea. A few such cases have been recently reported in the Shalamar Town CDG schools. 

Acting on the complaints, the CDG and the Punjab Environment Protection Department had conducted a survey of the 350 CDG schools located in the Shalamar Town. Out of 25 samples, water contamination was confirmed in 22 schools. 

The survey also revealed that the water tanks of the selected schools had layers of dirt, contaminating every drop of water. The CDG, however, did not survey the pipelines supplying water to these schools to check whether the contamination was only caused by the dirty water tanks or had other reasons like pipe leakage or supply of water by the government tubewells. 

As many as 1,600 schools in the provincial metropolis are being controlled by the CDG. According to an EPD official, "if a water survey is conducted properly in the other government schools, contamination may be reported in over 90 per cent of those." 

When contacted, District Officer (environment) Tariq Zaman said the CDG had given the task of cleaning the water tanks of 350 Shalamar Town schools to the EDOs (works & service) and the TMOs. 

He said the CDG was also planning to survey the schools under its control in future, as there were reports of contaminated water supply in most of those. "Handing over the CDG schools to the NGOs will certainly help improve the standard of education and supply of clean water to children," he hoped. 

There are also reports of supply of contaminated water to the residents of Gulshan-i-Ravi, Shalamar, Baghbanpura, Mahmood Booti, Farooq Park, Afshan Park, Gul Bahar Colony, Harbanspura, the Walled City, Green Town, Township and Ravi Road. However, Wasa officials claimed that they had prepared numerous schemes this year to ensure supply of clean water to the residents of these areas. 

"Wasa responds to every complaint about water," they claimed, but added that they were forced to ignore the areas where the water problems were not acute because of limited funds. 

They said several new housing schemes developed in various parts of the city had their own water-supply systems, but Wasa was held responsible whenever a problem arose in these colonies.It is learnt that Wasa provides 80 gallon water to each consumer daily. A huge quantity of water is being wasted by watering plants, lawns and streets. 

According to a study of the Water Resource Strategy, more than 25,000 people in Lahore are suffering from various diseases due to the consumption of contaminated water. *

http://archives.dawn.com/2004/01/09/local19.htm


----------



## S.M.R

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> it doesnt matter if the link is old; they are still icensed to sell the cars.
> 
> Oh and by the way, BMW is the parent company for Rolls Royce/Bentley (as well as the brand 'Mini').


 
Here it goes about dewan motors..

Dewan Motors (Pvt) Ltd. | Karachi

it says


> Dewan Motors (Pvt) Ltd., Automobile Brokers, Automobile Dealers New Cars, Automobile, Car Showrooms, *BMW Importers, Rollce Royce Importers*, BMW cars Sales & Service, Authorized Agents of BMW, BMW cars, BMW, Mini Cooper, Rollce Royce

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Indians sould compare their sub-saharan africa-like Delhi to Bangladesh not Lahore.

Delhi never saw what Lahore saw this past winter.

Lahore, Pakistan - February 2011:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

Truth Teller said:


> Why do Pakistani Angels have to be compared with Monkeys.


 
Does PDF allow members to bash others if they're being stupid? Because you are. Not because you're a nationalist, but because you do your nationalizing in a stupid way.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Gounder said:


> Pakistan was formed in the name of Islam, not India., "Genius"


 
i still fail to see your point???

your argument is a failed one, you should just give up now and stop humiliating yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 2012

*Lahore Railway Station or garbage dump 


POOR sanitary conditions mar the Lahore Railway station as the already grim state of the historic facility tarnishes due to ill maintenance.

Heaps of garbage and stagnant water at the railway lines have become a permanent feature there, which catches the attention of everyone except those responsible to clean it.

The reason behind this is the fact that the total strength of sanitary workers, at present, for the massive railway station is only 66 for three shifts. The workers are all employed as daily wagers and due to meagre pays do not take interest in their jobs. 

Each shift has a 22-member staff to look after the grand British era architecture, which is evidently impossible to achieve through such insufficient manpower.

In the past, the sanitary works of the railway station were outsourced to private contractors which improved the state of affairs to a degree. 

The Pakistan Railways re acquired the responsibility in 2001 in an effort to cut down on spending. The interesting fact is that in 1992 the total workers employed were 140. 

Considering the population increase over the past 16 years and the increase in railway traffic the number of workers should have been doubled instead it had been cut to less than half.

The railway station has 11 platforms (1 to 9, with 2 extra platforms, 3A and 6A). 

The sanitation department is responsible for the cleanliness and hygiene of all the platforms, the area surrounding the station, the area from Domoria Pul at one end and the Garhi Shahu Bridge at the other. 

There is not even a single trash bin in the railway station, which has given birth to stinking piles and heaps of trash.

The conservation and maintenance of this first purpose-built British imperial era building (in 1859) is suffering at the hands of negligence by the authorities. 

The British ornamented the floors of platform 2 to platform 4 with valuable red stone, which had been stained and smeared because of casualness adopted by the department concerned. The doors which should be polished to retain the significant structure in its true form had been painted over, disfiguring their original look.

With over 25,000 travellers using this station every day, all the trash, wear and tear associated with such high flux of people, if the situation is not taken into consideration, the working staff is not enhanced and equipped and the department does not formulate an effective plan for the preservation and maintenance of this 150-year old Railway Station, it is feared that it would loose its glory beyond repair.

Railways Sanitary Inspector Mian Imran told The News that the deplorable sanitary state of the Lahore Railway Station was due to insufficient staff and scarce resources. 

He said that 22 workers per shift were equivalent to having one man to maintain a football field when there were 10 matches being played there everyday. Mian Imran explained that there were no trash bins at the railway Station because they were a potential security threat as they could house explosives.*


----------



## Truth Teller

Storm Force said:


> 21st century lahore


 
@ Grounder,

Pakistan was formed for the Muslims of the Indus Valley. Pakistanis being natives of the Indus valley share a common and close-knit history.

Paksitanis descend from the world's oldest cvilization.


----------



## 2012

*Lovely Kids of Lahore*


----------



## Bhairava

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> i still fail to see your point???
> 
> your argument is a failed one, you should just give up now and stop humiliating yourself


 
Seeing the finer points requires a certain amount of discernment that may be lacking in a unfortunate few.



Truth Teller said:


> @ Grounder,
> 
> Pakistan was formed for the *Muslims of the Indus Valley.* Pakistanis being natives of the Indus valley share a common and close-knit history.
> 
> Paksitanis descend from the world's oldest cvilization.


 
BS I say as neither Jinnah nor Iqbal came from the areas we know as IVC. Pakistan was formed as home for the Muslims of the "subcontinent" . Atleast know the vision of your founder properly before you come to spout BS


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

Omar1984 said:


> Indians sould compare their sub-saharan africa-like Delhi to Bangladesh not Lahore.
> 
> Delhi never saw what Lahore saw this past winter.
> 
> Lahore, Pakistan - February 2011:




WHOA! It snowed in Lahore?! I never knew that could happen. I knew it could snow in Islamabad, but Lahore?


----------



## Desert Fox

Storm Force said:


> 21st century lahore


 
*21st century Delhi*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S.M.R

2012 said:


> *LAHORE: Dirty water in 70pc of CDG schools
> 
> 
> 
> LAHORE, Jan 8: Children in more than 70 per cent of the schools under the control of the City District Government have to drink contaminated water supplied through dirty tanks.
> 
> Consequently, a number of schoolchildren are suffering from various waterborne diseases such as diarrhoea. A few such cases have been recently reported in the Shalamar Town CDG schools.
> 
> Acting on the complaints, the CDG and the Punjab Environment Protection Department had conducted a survey of the 350 CDG schools located in the Shalamar Town. Out of 25 samples, water contamination was confirmed in 22 schools.
> 
> The survey also revealed that the water tanks of the selected schools had layers of dirt, contaminating every drop of water. The CDG, however, did not survey the pipelines supplying water to these schools to check whether the contamination was only caused by the dirty water tanks or had other reasons like pipe leakage or supply of water by the government tubewells.
> 
> As many as 1,600 schools in the provincial metropolis are being controlled by the CDG. According to an EPD official, "if a water survey is conducted properly in the other government schools, contamination may be reported in over 90 per cent of those."
> 
> When contacted, District Officer (environment) Tariq Zaman said the CDG had given the task of cleaning the water tanks of 350 Shalamar Town schools to the EDOs (works & service) and the TMOs.
> 
> He said the CDG was also planning to survey the schools under its control in future, as there were reports of contaminated water supply in most of those. "Handing over the CDG schools to the NGOs will certainly help improve the standard of education and supply of clean water to children," he hoped.
> 
> There are also reports of supply of contaminated water to the residents of Gulshan-i-Ravi, Shalamar, Baghbanpura, Mahmood Booti, Farooq Park, Afshan Park, Gul Bahar Colony, Harbanspura, the Walled City, Green Town, Township and Ravi Road. However, Wasa officials claimed that they had prepared numerous schemes this year to ensure supply of clean water to the residents of these areas.
> 
> "Wasa responds to every complaint about water," they claimed, but added that they were forced to ignore the areas where the water problems were not acute because of limited funds.
> 
> They said several new housing schemes developed in various parts of the city had their own water-supply systems, but Wasa was held responsible whenever a problem arose in these colonies.It is learnt that Wasa provides 80 gallon water to each consumer daily. A huge quantity of water is being wasted by watering plants, lawns and streets.
> 
> According to a study of the Water Resource Strategy, more than 25,000 people in Lahore are suffering from various diseases due to the consumption of contaminated water. *
> 
> LAHORE: Dirty water in 70pc of CDG schools -DAWN - Local; 09 January, 2004


 
*Delhi&#8217;s Dirty Reality?*






Lalit Bhanot, the Secretary-General of the Indian Olympic Committee, set off a firestorm of controversy last week when he sought to explain away the appalling hygienic conditions at the Commonwealth Games Village. In a careless and inappropriate remark, Bhanot suggested that Indians and foreigners have different standards of cleanliness, causing public dismay and hand wringing. However, if the truth be told, it may not have been far off the mark.

Visit any major Indian metropolis and you will find garbage around every major street corner, stray dogs sniffing through the piles in search of scraps of food and pedestrians and motorists seemingly oblivious to these appalling sights. Meanwhile urban residents, regardless of social class, think nothing of tossing to the ground food wrappers, leftovers and fruit rinds in any number of public places from markets to parks. Few such areas have garbage cans handy and this only encourages this careless behavior.

Worse still, most major urban centers lack basic public bathrooms and it is hardly uncommon to see men urinating along major roads. The sanitary conditions that prevail in and around major slums in India&#8217;s cities would make the conditions of Dickensian England look positively salubrious. Even wealthy neighborhoods aren't exempt. The stench and the that I encounter five mornings a week as I drop my daughter off at an expensive private school make me shudder. The school, I might add, is located in a diplomatic enclave.

In the wake of the Secretary-General&#8217;s controversial remark, the local municipal authorities in conjunction with New Delhi&#8217;s government have moved swiftly to clean up the CWG Village. In all likelihood the village will be livable in time for the onset of the games. However, one is forced to wonder about what will happen when the Games come to a close. Will all of the outcry about the miserable quality of civic facilities in urban areas be swiftly forgotten? Does the quality of urban life make no difference to the millions, many of whom are increasingly middle class, in India&#8217;s major metropolitan centers? Will they undertake some form of collective action to address what are not mere eyesores but genuine signs of urban blight? Or will they simply shrug off the accumulated mounds of dirt, garbage and pools of stagnant water as simply the normal state of affairs in every urban setting?

Delhi&#8217;s Dirty Reality? | Indian Decade

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Storm Force said:


> 21st century lahore


 
lol thts during eid..... kurbani animals for sale... damn thts so evil

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## danger007

always Pakistani peoples have inferiority complex, can't you guys think about what you people going to face in future with your own government. how much % of GDP spending on education and health. how many bomb blast happened in one month. is your government stable, is your politicians concentrating on development, why you people wanna show some thing that you people really don't have.


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

Truth Teller said:


> @ Grounder,
> 
> Pakistan was formed for the Muslims of the Indus Valley. Pakistanis being natives of the Indus valley share a common and close-knit history.
> 
> Paksitanis descend from the world's oldest cvilization.



The Indus Valley civilization disappeared and the citizens (most probably) migrated to other areas. People haven't inhabited the Indus valley continually. And, frankly Islam as a religion arrived on the scene a few thousand years after the Indus Valley civilization.

Please, people, no religion here. Except when I ask something related to it. Cuz I'm polite about it. Really.


----------



## 2012

*Middle Class Population of Lahore*


----------



## Dalai Lama

You guys act like little kids. Picture posting contests... jeez!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aviator

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> it is insulting and extremely demeaning for a Pakistani when some hindustany tries to compare some *place like Delhi to an ancient and historical city like Lahore* --which is a pride for Pakistan



FYI

The first instance of the region being capitalised was in the Ancient Era, during the time of the Mahabharata War, when the five Pandava brothers built an immense and highly sophisticated fortress called Indraprastha and ruled the country from there.

History of Delhi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Agni5000

I told one my colleague gora about Lahore, He asked where it is. 
He is thinking that it is red light area because of name La-hore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zeluvaa

So Omar is saying Lahore is better than Delhi just coz it snowed there in winter? 

By that logic, Antarctica is the best place in the world then??? 

Some people use logic, others on PDF abuses logic, mutilates it and then destroy it completely


----------



## S.M.R

danger007 said:


> always Pakistani peoples have inferiority complex, can't you guys think about what you people going to face in future with your own government. how much % of GDP spending on education and health. how many bomb blast happened in one month. is your government stable, is your politicians concentrating on development, why you people wanna show some thing that you people really don't have.


 
Again same question. Oooh bhai, our GDP is enough to save our people from somali pirates, even we can save the indians....

Now stay happy with your GDP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

2012 said:


> *Middle Class Population of Lahore*


 
*Lol a film add and beggars.... wow...... tht must be the def of middle class in india..... *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 53fd

*Delhi in the rain:
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avishek

Man this has become dic_k compairing contest


----------



## 2012




----------



## 2012




----------



## Omar1984

*Why are the Indian cities so dirty?*

Do you think it's time for some introspection? Forbes has rated Delhi as the 24th dirtiest city in the world with the waters of the Yamuna and its unhealthy surrounding being cited as one of the chief factors. But outside Delhi too, have we done enough to keep our cities clean? Is it the way we groom our children to pull down the glasses and throw the wrappers out of the car? Or is it the so called democracy where every one has the right to throw garbage anywhere and everywhere? Or worst still, it could be the indifference of the municipal authorities. But the bigger reason, obviously, is the lack of well planned garbage and sewerage disposal systems that could go a long way in containing the mess. 


Why are the Indian cities so dirty? - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Desert Fox

*Imagine being raped because you are a working woman.

Hard to believe but this is the nightmarish reality women in New Delhi face. *

The New York Times reported that a couple was accosted by five drunken young men from a nearby farming village accosted a couple last month. They beat the young man and gang-raped the woman. It was the latest in a series of brutal sexual assaults and gang rapes of women in Indias booming capital and its sprawling suburbs.

In each case there has been an explosive clash between the rapidly modernizing city and the embattled, conservative village culture upon which the capital increasingly encroaches. The victims are almost invariably young, educated working women who are enjoying freedom unknown even a decade ago.

The accused are almost always young high school dropouts from surrounding villages, where women who work outside the home are often seen as lacking in virtue and therefore deserving of harassment and even rape.The mother of two of the men who attacked the couple, had the audacity to blame the woman. If these girls roam around openly like this, then the boys will make mistakes. The woman was not roaming around openly.

She was with her boyfriend. And since when are gang rapes classified as mistakes?This is the kind of attitude that has made New Delhi Indias most dangerous large city for women. The rate of reported rape is nearly triple that of Mumbai, and 10 times as high as Kolkata, formerly Calcutta, according to government records. A survey completed last year by the government and several womens rights groups found that 80 percent of women had faced verbal harassment in Delhi and that almost a third had been physically harassed by men.

Nearly half the women surveyed reported being stalked, a statistic grimly illustrated earlier this month when a student at Delhi University was shot in broad daylight by a man the police suspect was stalking her.The attackers often do not see their actions as crimes, the police said, and do not expect the women they attack to report them. They have no doubt that they will get away with it, said H. G. S. Dhaliwal, a deputy police commissioner in New Delhi who has investigated several such cases.

If people continue to call these heinous actions mistakes men will continue to stalk and attack women. Granted, the rate of these violent crimes against women have dropped in the past four years, thanks to the polices efforts and measures taken to ensure the safety of women such as train cars for women only and companies driving women home from late shifts. However, many crimes that go unreported. Its a case of the old culture clashing with the new. New Delhi is behind the times. Men are not used to seeing women out in the workforce. There is a lot of tension between the people who are traditional in their mind-set and the city that is changing so quickly, said Ranjana Kumari, a leading womens rights advocate.  Men are not used to seeing so many women in the country occupying public spaces (http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/27/world/asia/27india.html?_r=3&emc=eta1).

Imagine not being able to pursue a career after you have graduated from high school. This was the case for 20 year old Seema Chowdhury, the sister of one of the accused men. After Seema graduated from high school she tried to enroll in college to become a teacher but her brothers refused to allow it. They argued that young women who wander too far face many dangers. Seema was disheartened. I wanted to do something in my life, she said. But they thought it was not a good idea.

Unlike Seema, the young rape victim was a career woman. She had a job as an accountant at a garment factory and her own cell phone and e-mail account. According to the police, she used these to carry on a secret romance with a young man she met online despite the fact that her parents had arranged for her to be married to someone else. The young man whom she arranged to meet in the secluded spot next to a field of wheat had a good paying job too and lived in a good neighborhood unlike the attackers who lived in a run down area and had not finished high school. The men thought they would get away with the attack because the young woman would not come forward out of shame.

Unfortunately, the rape charges did not stick because the victim refused to come forward. Even though the police promised to protect her, she said in an email that they could not restore her honor. Her father tried to persuade her to come forward but the police had to stop pressuring her to cooperate when she tried to hang herself.

Unlike this victim who didnt come forward to press charges against her attackers, another young woman who was abducted and gang raped was eager to cooperate with the police and as a result five men were arrested and charged. Mr. Dhaliwal, the senior Delhi police official who investigated that rape case, estimated that only one in 10 rapes in the Delhi region were reported.But this girl was very brave, Mr. Dhaliwal said. It is a very difficult thing in the Indian context, but you have to report it(Rapes of women show clash of old and new India).

This brave young woman was a working woman. It is a sad state of affairs when women are prevented from pursuing careers because the old India refuses to keep up with the times. According to the old mentality, women are not supposed to be educated or a part of the workforce. They are not supposed to be enjoying the freedom and independence that comes with working for a living. The old India wants to keep on oppressing women and stifling their aspirations.

Women like Seema have the right to pursue their dreams. Its time for the old India to give way to the new one and realize that women can make valuable contributions to their societies. A woman should not be harassed, stalked or raped because she wants to make a living.&#65279;

Adele Butler, A Celebration of Women 2011

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

Avishek said:


> Man this has become dic_k compairing contest


 
Yup.
Now it's about which city has poorer people and more beggars,


----------



## 2012

*Delhi Express line*


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

FreekiN said:


> You know that is where you go for Eid...? Every city has this even India.
> 
> Oh wait, you're trolling.
> 
> Die in a fire.


 
well all indians sooner or later end up in fires.....

too bad they cant dispose of their waste and dead animals in the street the way they deal with their dead humans 



when all else fails dump it in the holy waters of the ganges!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.M.R

Dirty Delhi may face mosquito menace again
New Delhi: This is the time of the year when mosquito breeding needs to be under check, as May usually is the worst month in Delhi when it comes to malaria or dengue.
It's a huge task at hand for Delhi's municipal corporation, that has just begun its anti-mosquito breeding drive this month.
Dirt all around and stagnating water, unfortunately, isn't a rare sight in the capital. And with temperatures soaring, mosquito breeding, if not kept under check, will lead to a spurt in cases of dengue, chikungunya and malaria.
In the heart of the capital, locals share their concerns.
"We've tried all we could - Prathan ji gets 'thekedaar'. but nothing happesn. its been three years our area hasn't been cleaned," said a concerned local.
This is an ideal environment for mosquito breeding and the irony is its right next to the World Health Organization building - but its typical of many spots in Delhi.
The story is the same in East Delhi. In Mayur Vihar, a large body of stagnant water turns out to be the beginning of the problems.
The Municipal Corporation of Delhi (MCD) says it's doing what it can by starting its own anti mosquito breeding plan this month.
"We are starting domestic breeding checking program. We have 3,200 people and from today they have joined in malaria department. So they will be doing a house to house survey, said MCD Health Officer NK Yadav.
The authorities do need your help, so make sure you have no standing water in and around your house.
If water logging is unavoidable, check if you need to have kerosene, diesel or black oil sprayed.
And don't forget to protect yourselves - with long-sleeved clothes, and mosquito repellents, as needed.

Dirty Delhi may face mosquito menace again - India News - IBNLive

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agni5000

2012 said:


> *Delhi Express line*


 
Man those looks great. Even in USA we don't like that...


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Gounder said:


> Seeing the finer points requires a certain amount of discernment that may be lacking in a unfortunate few.



yeah speak for yourself....the point is, you had no point. You are just bumbling.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 2012

*300 Sikh girls trapped and now in brothels in Lahore 
*

http://www.haloonaa.com/News/300_Sikh_Girls_Trapped.pdf


----------



## Desert Fox

*Eat Rats and Save Rice Says the Indian Government*

Published by Louie Jerome on August 21, 2008 in Asia


As world grain prices soar the poorest countries of the world are having to find alternative food sources. The Indian Government has told their people to eat rats to solve the problem.

Every one of us has been affected by the increasing world price of grain. Bread has become more expensive, rice has soared through the roof and we are having to spend more and more money on food. However, we are fortunate in that we actually have extra money to use for food.

In one of the poorest regions of Eastern India where the price of grain has made it difficult for people to afford enough to eat, their local government has come up with a solution. They are trying to convince the people to start eating rats.

The thinking here is that rat meat in very high in protein and tastes better than chicken. It is also free. The people just have to catch the rats.

Rats are commonly eaten in China and specific types of rats are considered to be a delicacy in some South American countries.
Read more in Asia


Central China has been suffering from a plague of rats which were displaced by a flooded lake. These have been shipped by the truck load from the area, down to the south so that they can be served up by restaurants. There is a thriving trade in live rats in Hunan province. Villagers say that they can catch 150 kilograms of rats per night and these live rats sell for 6 yuan a kilo.

In India encouraging people to eat rats will have positive effects on two fronts. It will provide extra food for the people and cut down on the dependence on rice and furthr reduce rat numbers. It is estimated that more than fifty percent of Indias grain in fields and warehouses is eaten by rats.

The chief welfare officer for the area claims that he has eaten rat and that it is very tasty. Rich and poor people alike are being encouraged to do this in an attempt to stave off mass starvation if the price of grain goes any higher.

There are schemes to operate rat farms that can supply restaurants and high quality hotels with meat as well as earning money for the poorest of people.

People are going along with this suggestion and doing as the government says because the only real alternative is hunger. They cannot afford enough rice to eat, so they have little choice.

Imagine the outrage in Western countries if our governments offered eating rats as a solution to the current hike in food prices. There would be total uproar.

Read more: http://newsflavor.com/world/asia/eat-rats-and-save-rice-says-the-indian-government/#ixzz1QncUHPDX

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S.M.R

Delhi High Court awards 5cr damages to Australian national

NEW DELHI: In a rare case of compensation awarded to an individual by an Indian court, Delhi high court on Monday granted nearly Rs 5 crore as damages to an Australian woman, who became paralyzed from waist below after slipping in a swimming pool of an ITDC hotel in the capital 33 years ago.

Susan Leigh Beer was 18 when she slipped on the algae-ridden dirty floor of the swimming pool in Akbar Hotel after she jumped into its shallow end. The incident resulted in her receiving a massive gash on the head, leaving her crippled for life. Responding to the court order from her home in Australia, Susan told TOI, "It's been a frustrating, difficult and long struggle for us all. Let us pray this will be the end of this nightmare."

Holding ITDC, which managed the hotel, guilty of negligence, Justice B D Ahmed said Beer was "entitled to a decree in the sum of 1,82,00,000 (rupees one crore and eighty two lakh) along with simple interest thereon at the rate of 6% per annum w.e.f 22,01,1982, till the date of the decree and future simple interest on the said amount at the rate of 10% per annum till its realization ," &#8211; a figure which comes to roughly Rs 5 crore.

Delhi High Court awards 5cr damages to Australian national - Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

How does one close threads?


----------



## 2012

*LAHORE: Some 2,802 incidents of violence against women were reported in Punjab alone during July-December 2010, reveals a bi-annual report released by the Aurat Foundation, a women&#8217;s rights organisation. 
*

*364 incidents of rape/gang rape, about 373 women were victimised, of whom 268 were unmarried, 77 married*

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Desert Fox

*Delhi Govt. under fire over poor sanitary conditions*







NEW DELHI, December 22, 2009
Staff Reporter
Caption:Garbage dumped near Sadipur Depot, in New Delhi. Photo: Shiv Kumar Pushpakar

The Delhi High Court on Monday expressed displeasure over the poor sanitary conditions in the Capital saying that this is the state of cleanness when the Commonwealth Games is on the anvil.

A Division Bench of the Court comprising Justices Sanjay Kishan Kaul and Ajit Bharihoke made these observations after going through a report on the sanitary conditions in the Capital submitted by the Central Pollution Control Board.

The Bench later summoned the Principal Secretary of the Delhi Government, the Municipal Corporation of Delhi Commissioner and the Medical Officer of the New Delhi Municipal Council to explain negligence on their part in keeping the city clean.

The Board has prepared the report on a direction by the High Court. The Court has asked it to make a survey of the sanitary conditions in the city every three month and file a report.

The report says that the sanitary conditions in the city have deteriorated further and about 50 per cent of the citys population are condemned to live in unhygienic conditions.

It particularly refers to the poor maintenance of a landfill site near the airport maintained by the Delhi Cantonment Board saying that it has become a threat to the flights taking off from the Indira Gandhi International Airport as birds hover over it.

Garbage is still being burnt by the civic bodies sanitary staff which is an offence under the environment law, the reports states.

It further says that local bodies carry garbage to landfill sites in open trucks which falls on the road and cause environmental pollution.

About one-third of the citys population defecate in the open and receptacles kept in the colonies for collection of garbage are kept open and not cleaned regularly, the report says.

The Court was hearing a 14-year-old petition drawing the attention of the Court to poor hygienic conditions in the city.

The Hindu : Cities / Delhi : Delhi Govt. under fire over poor sanitary conditions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.M.R

2012 said:


> *300 Sikh girls trapped and now in brothels in Lahore
> *
> 
> http://www.haloonaa.com/News/300_Sikh_Girls_Trapped.pdf


 
Haloonaa Project Website - Home

Posting some chaddi.com links....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

S.M.R said:


> Delhi High Court awards 5cr damages to Australian national
> 
> NEW DELHI: In a rare case of compensation awarded to an individual by an Indian court, Delhi high court on Monday granted nearly Rs 5 crore as damages to an Australian woman, who became paralyzed from waist below after slipping in a swimming pool of an ITDC hotel in the capital 33 years ago.
> 
> Susan Leigh Beer was 18 when she slipped on the algae-ridden dirty floor of the swimming pool in Akbar Hotel after she jumped into its shallow end. The incident resulted in her receiving a massive gash on the head, leaving her crippled for life. Responding to the court order from her home in Australia, Susan told TOI, "It's been a frustrating, difficult and long struggle for us all. Let us pray this will be the end of this nightmare."
> 
> Holding ITDC, which managed the hotel, guilty of negligence, Justice B D Ahmed said Beer was "entitled to a decree in the sum of 1,82,00,000 (rupees one crore and eighty two lakh) along with simple interest thereon at the rate of 6% per annum w.e.f 22,01,1982, till the date of the decree and future simple interest on the said amount at the rate of 10% per annum till its realization ," &#8211; a figure which comes to roughly Rs 5 crore.
> 
> Delhi High Court awards 5cr damages to Australian national - Economic Times



Did you read this yourself? "33 years ago"
And she got a tremendous compensation. I think, looking at the larger picture, this is commendable. Not the dirty swimming pool, though. But, in the end, that is all that it was. You get dirty swimming pools in Lahore too.


----------



## Dalai Lama

ElrondInRivenDelhi said:


> How does one close threads?



Only mods can, best not to get involved. Leave the sh*t throwing to the idiots.


----------



## S.M.R

ElrondInRivenDelhi said:


> Did you read this yourself? "33 years ago"
> And she got a tremendous compensation. I think, looking at the larger picture, this is commendable. Not the dirty swimming pool, though. But, in the end, that is all that it was. You get dirty swimming pools in Lahore too.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

> The flight to Delhi was hilarious. The plane was about 95% indian...all of whom considered themselves the MOST important person in the world. That can be the only explaination for their behaviour. They REFUSED to sit down, follow requests re aircraft safety, they spoke to the air crew like , made constant loud DEMANDS for service and finally just as the plane was decending for the landing, they started phoning people (loudly, obviously) one guy actually got in to an argument with a crew member cos he REFUSED to end his call
> 
> Sad aircraft safety....their call is more important! It was ridiculous. We were sat infront of an elderly couple who never stopped making demands of the crew. After 30 mins the crew got so sick of their rude shouting and barking orders that they started to shout back! Oh, how we enjoyed it! So this was our introduction to india.
> 
> We got through the airport intact and made it to the shuttle bus. We paid the LP guide price of 50 rupees (89 to the pound) and got to the vicinity of connaught place ( centre of new delhi). Then the driver told us to get off, (wobbly head) 'oh, its only maybe 4 or 5 mins that way',...he said pointing down the road. So off we went. After 10 mins we came to new delhi central train station...he'd told us to go in EXACTLY the opposite way to where we should have been walking!
> 
> We eventually found a hotel and got them down 100r to an extortionate 650r a night.
> 
> Having checked the other cheap options in town tho, we're staying here. The others were utter pits!
> In delhi, there are a number of historical, religious and colonial points of interest. That is...if you can get to them without being killed by the traffic. We decided to narrow our expectations to just those that seemed of interest to us. We went off today to the old delhi area, to the red fort and the friday mosque area.
> 
> Now, bear in mind we were here all day yesterday so weve become familiar with the delhi-wallah's 'way' of treating westerners
> 
> old delhi, a surprising attractive find!!!!. Its a familiar theme that weve seen around the world, just magnified by 1 million here!  The men stare at me in a lecherous way (only to Gail, not Adam, they just tell adam that Gail is 'sexy'?!!! they have no shame)and try to accidentally 'touch' you. The beggars are relentless and persistant.
> 
> The touts are like nothing youve seen! Talk about determined. The WILL actually knock you over in their attempt to get your attention (and cash).There are thousands of touts on every street all competing with each other to get you into their shop. Obviously we're VERY good at the 'ignoring them and walking past manouver' but god, these people try your patience.
> 
> We got the new metro (its not utterly yet, but its well on the way) to the red fort. Thats when it really began. The squallor and utter is appauling. Ive seen before in S America, but delhi is MASSIVE and the streets are so narrow it just concentrates the dirt and stench in to overpowering horridness. Men will just piss in the streets. Some streets smell so bad you want to run out of them, you just cant breath the air. To try to give you an accurate picture of the experience...imagine if you will...
> 
> Its christmas shopping, in your huge local mall, and the entire world is crammed in there. Everyone has brought a trash bag full of food and rubbish and human waste and dead rats, and they have all dumped the contents all over the floor
> 
> old delhi, typical street! Turn the heating up to about 40 degrees and the humidity up to about 85% Now in to the mall comes, cows, goats, horses, trucks bikes rickshaws, chickens, until you simply cannot move anymore. Then people start to sleep on the floor and start cooking anywhere theres a gap. Every second person is desperately trying to flog you something, and you cant get away. Great eh!
> 
> The beggars are out in force in the touristy areas, and theyre skilled at their trade. It is a trade to some too. Not all, some people are genuinely needy, but ive seen too many with 'temporary' ailments that magically disappear when the shifts over! The street kids are the worst. I was hassled by a teenager, he kept giving me backhanded slaps on my arm, asking for money. I ignored him, then said no, but he kept backhanding me, harder and harder. So i backhanded him too!
> 
> Unfortunately I hit his arm, and that made him smack himself in the mouth. I didnt do it deliberately but the look of disbelief on his face, that someone would actually do the same back to him was a picture!
> 
> Anyway, he left me alone after that. We had been warned that the beggars in India are aggressive and I know i shouldnt react the same way, but it seemed to work so im going to keep doing it.
> 
> Adam caught a guy trying to pick his pocket. The guy may have got away with it too, had there been any loose money in there and not Adams hand!
> 
> I mean...what an idiot! He then offered to shake Adams hand, (after being caught) What are they on ?!!!
> 
> We walked for 3 hours through the streets of old delhi and barely saw a thing. Its hard to explain, but youre so preoccupied with avoiding the traffic, watching the theives eyeing you up, and avoiding the constant stream of touts that hassle you unmercilessly. That you just darent look about and stop to take in the place. Anyway, its so and stinky you dont want to stay there any longer than absolutely necessary.
> 
> We're going to humayuns tomb tomorrow. Its the only other thing I think i can cope with the hassle to see. All the other stuff, sounds alright...but not good enough to put ourselves through the hours of grief necessary to see it. We bought our train tickets to Agra today, going the day after tomorrow....NOW THERES A PLACE YOU WONT SEE MANY TOUTS



Read more: Welcome to Dirty...I mean Delhi  - Delhi, India Travel Blog

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

18-year-old girl raped in south Delhi - Times Of India

Woman alleges rape in W Delhi - Times Of India

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/27/world/asia/27india.html






Delhi University student raped in car

BBC News - Delhi call centre worker gang rape: Two arrested

Gang rape and murder | 17 year old girl | Southwest Delhi | New Year Party

77-year-old woman raped in Delhi - Rediff.com India News

*Last year, a study by this womens organization found that women of all classes deal with sexual harassment in Delhi. Harassment occurs during all hours of the day, in crowded and secluded spaces. Forty-five per cent of women had experienced being stalked. Only 0.8% of women said they reported harassment to the police. Some 58% said they did not even consider approaching the police as they believed a) the police wouldnt do anything, b) the police would just fill in the paperwork, and c) the police would blame them.*

Who

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 2012

*Middle class population (in terms of Pakistan) of Lahore killing themselve due to poverty (in terms of world)*








Man attempts suicide due to 'poverty' | Pakistan | News | Newspaper | Daily | English | Online

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

S.M.R said:


>


 
Well said! Whatever you mean by that. Do you mean: No dirty swimming pools in Lahore?! And if Susan Leigh Beer were to slip in a swimming pool in Lahore, she couldn't have been paralyzed? Please elaborate. I need more than five smileys.


----------



## danger007

S.M.R said:


> Again same question. Oooh bhai, our GDP is enough to save our people from somali pirates, even we can save the indians....
> 
> Now stay happy with your GDP.


 
ohh i c, so PN controlling somali pirates all the time right, get life man. inferiority complex. dont know why these people wanna show they are Richie rich.


----------



## Desert Fox

*60-yr-old woman raped, murdered in north Delhi*

TNN Jan 3, 2011, 08.48am IST

NEW DELHI: A drink with her husband's employer on the New Year eve proved costly for a 60-year-old woman in north Delhi when he allegedly murdered her after raping her, said the police on Sunday.The shocking incident took place in Majnu ka Tila on December 31 evening and Achey Lal (45), who was earlier acquitted in a rape case, was arrested for allegedly raping and murdering the woman, who worked as a maid.She was found lying on the floor in her house and was rushed to Aruna Asaf Ali Hospital where doctors declared her brought dead, Rupinder Kumar, Additional Deputy Commissioner of Police (North), said. "We solved the case within two hours of the incident," said Kumar.Investigators zeroed in Lal after they got a tip off that he was the last person seen at the place of incident. His mobile phone was also found lying near the body. Lal, who was trying to escape from the spot, was apprehended and during questioning, he "confessed" to the crime."Initially, he tried to mislead police by telling that she was a motherly figure. However, he later broke down and confessed of having killed the lady after raping her," Kumar said.According to Kumar, the accused told his interrogators that his wife had gone to her native place since a long time and his sexual desires were not being fulfilled. "The victim was the wife of his labourer and he usually visited the house of the deceased. On December 31, he reached her house and sent her husband for work. He and deceased were alone at the house."They both consumed alcohol and after this, Lal allegedly attacked her. She resisted. When the victim tried to resist, he shut her mouth with a cloth which led to her death," he said. Lal, who was residing in Gopalpur village in Timarpur, hails from Sultanpur district of UP and is working for last 15 years with various tent owners.He has 7 children and belongs to a poor family. He is a habitual drunkard. He was earlier arrested in a rape case in Civil Lines but had been acquitted.The shocking incident took place in Majnu ka Tila on December 31 evening and Achey Lal (45), who was earlier acquitted in a rape case, was arrested for allegedly raping and murdering the maid.

60-yr-old woman raped, murdered in north Delhi - Times Of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

*75-year-old woman raped in Delhi*

A 75-year-old woman was raped allegedly by a young flower vendor in north-west Delhi, police said today.

The incident took place in Keshavpuram on Friday evening and the accused Prahlad, 22, was arrested today.

The woman was found lying in a semi-conscious state in a park by a passerby who informed police.

The victim lives alone after her son died a few years ago.

She had injury marks on her when she was found by the passerby, who rushed her to a nearby government hospital where a medical examination confirmed that she was raped.

A case of rape was registered on the statement given by the victim. Prahlad, a local flower vendor, was arrested following investigations. 

75-year-old woman raped in Delhi - India - DNA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 2012

*Delhi*


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

*NO RAPES. NO BEGGARS. IN SHORT, NO DIRT.*
Take it a as a challenge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 2012




----------



## Meengla

ElrondInRivenDelhi said:


> Light dawns!!!!!!! Greetings, brother!


 
A bit personal, off-topic bit of personal account. 
I tell you what! My last trip to Delhi was in 1984. Just a few days after I went back from Delhi to my relatives in Rajasthan the Indian Prime Minister Indira Gandhi was assassinated by her Sikh bodyguards. You know what happened in Delhi after that.
I was so glad to be out just in time. But even in Rajasthan I heard people saying 'This must be America and Pakistan who killed Indira'. Of course I laid low. Turban or not. India was apparently quite anti-America then.


----------



## ElrondInRivenDelhi

Meengla said:


> A bit personal, off-topic bit of personal account.
> I tell you what! My last trip to Delhi was in 1984. Just a few days after I went back from Delhi to my relatives in Rajasthan the Indian Prime Minister Indira Gandhi was assassinated by her Sikh bodyguards. You know what happened in Delhi after that.
> I was so glad to be out just in time. But even in Rajasthan I heard people saying 'This must be America and Pakistan who killed Indira'. Of course I laid low. Turban or not. India was apparently quite anti-America then.



I'm sure it was. It still is, in part. As in, we understand that whatever US of A does will be done to benefit it some manner. It's just that we hope we can benefit along with them. And of course, we want it to solve some of our problems in a foolishly optimistic act, frankly because we don't have the power or political will to do it ourselves.

I'm just 19, so I didn't exactly experience the riots, but my mother did as a horrified spectator. She lived in North Delhi at that time, an area with a larger Sikh population than some other parts of the city, and she saw family friends harassed horrifically. She told me the stories.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

SilentNinja said:


> On June 29, 2011 Times of India reported that a 24-year-old woman physical trainer was allegedly raped twice in the changing room of a gym at the DDA sports complex in Sector 11, Dwarka, first by the manager and then by another trainer five days later. The shocking allegations came to light when the victim lodged a police complaint after the second incident. The accused, identified as Ajay Pratap and Rakesh, *both employees of a fitness centre contracted to run the gym, have been arrested*.
> 
> New Delhi: Woman physical trainer raped twice | India Criminal Records


 
Meanwhile in Pakistan, how is Mukhtaran Bibi these days?
btw your fat fonts only show your desperation, nothing more.


----------



## Desert Fox

*And for the indians who boast so much about the "Common Wealth Games":*

*
Delhi chief minister defends hiding poverty during Common Wealth Games*

*New Delhi's chief minister Sheila Dikshit has dismissed criticism that the city is trying to hide its poverty during the Commonwealth Games by clearing beggars from the streets and erecting barriers to hide its slums.
*
*Dikshit has come under fire from civil rights' activists over the removal of beggars, street children and the homeless, which are a familiar sight on Delhi's usually packed streets.*

*Giant hoardings hailing the arrival of the Games have also been erected along the roads that will be used by athletes and officials, hiding open sewers, stagnant water and rubbish-strewn slums from view.
*
"When you get a guest at your house and when the eyes of the world are going to be on this city, would you not like it to look like a nice city?" Dikshit told Indian news channel NDTV in an interview on Sunday.

She defended the government's spending on efforts to clean and tidy up the capital, saying it was "overdue. You go and have a look at it now. Is it something bad to like that, by making it look more pretty?"

She said all beggars have been put in homes and would be cared for even after the end of the October 3 to 14 sporting showpiece, the cost of which was estimated at $6-billion by the government in August.

"Instead of wandering around, we have got homes for them. Every beggar can be put into a home and every child can be put in a home," she said.

The social services arm of the Delhi government says that 1 300 beggars have been arrested since January.

But according to the Housing and Land Rights Network (HLRN), an organisation that fights for the right to decent accommodation, arrests have been widened to all the city's poor.

"About 75% of those who've left the centre of Delhi are not beggars but the poor and migrants," said the head of the association, Milun Kothari last week.

"They're arrested on the pretext of security because they don't have any proof of identity, but it's a human rights violation," he added, estimating that 60 000 beggars and 150 000 homeless usually live in Delhi. - Reuters

Delhi chief minister defends hiding poverty - Sport - Mail & Guardian Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

2012 said:


> *Lahore*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Delhi*


 
Pics of a bomb blast..

What a loser.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

*India razes slums, leaves poor homeless *

NEW DELHI, India (CNN) -- Hanso Devi moved to New Delhi from Rajasthan with just one hope -- to make a better life for herself and her family.
Hanso Devi says she and her family have nowhere else to go.

Hanso Devi says she and her family have nowhere else to go.


She, her husband, five children and other relatives erected a hut to live in --- a home that provided shelter and a base for her husband's streetside blacksmith business.

The problem is that the land they built on belongs to the government. And the government has decided to take it back.

In a matter of minutes bulldozers level the place, leaving Devi and her family perched on a bed atop a sea of rubble. They have nowhere to go.

"They did it so fast that there was no time to take out anything. And the bulldozer broke everything on the way," Devi said.

"It's like we were picked up and thrown away," she said. Video Watch how people are living in a wasteland »

Bulldozers razed the makeshift home and hundreds of others earlier this month as the Indian government moves to improve New Delhi for the 2010 Commonwealth Games.

Officials say the land is for a road and the demolitions are simply part of a master plan to clean up the city and move slum-dwellers to proper housing.

But, the government says, there will be no relocation for families like Hanso Devi's because they do not meet relocation requirements.

The government says they are squatting too close to the road, and are located in a major development zone.
Don't Miss

* 'Slumdog' highlights India's forgotten poor

Impact Your World

* See how you can make a difference

"You see they have encroached on the specific project lengths -- there will be no notice, no relocation projects for them," said New Delhi Mayor Arti Mehra, who says she and the city are worried about those who have been left homeless.

About 3 million people live in New Delhi's slums, the government estimates. Mehra says New Delhi is slated to build 100,000 new apartments, though only 6,800 are under construction.

Critics say demolishing housing that has been here for years and relocating some residents but not others will hurt many who live on the margins of society.

"They'll be pushed to the brink," said A.K. Roy of the Hazards Centre Sanchal Foundation, a non-governmental organization.

"Eventually I think what the planners are doing, they are not realizing they'll be building up a pool of violence."

The people who live in New Delhi's slums are some of the city's maids, drivers, street vendors and day laborers. Roy argues the city could not survive without the services that the slum dwellers provide.

The slums may not have looked like much to outsiders, but to families who had lived there for years, they were everything. Their businesses, homes and temples were there. Now they are lost.

Some huts are still standing, for now. Among them is the home of Sheila Naurang Lal, built more than 20 years ago by the family who still lives there.

But that is little comfort for Lal as she sees what has happened to the homes a few yards from her house.

"I came to the road yesterday after being scared seeing the bulldozer," Lal says. "You must have seen the front part has been broken."

It has been two days since the latest slum eradication, but families are still eking out a living amid the ruins. A mother cooks for her children, a 90-year-old woman with a walker sits on her bed and someone's pet goat is tied up at a shrine, waiting for its owner.


Hanso Devi looks around as night falls. She will spend another night in the open with nothing to keep her warm but a small fire.

"We are going to sleep right here. There is no place other than this." 

India razes slums, leaves poor homeless - CNN.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

*Delhi Metro:*
















*Delhi Slums*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

SilentNinja said:


>


 
Yeah, that's how India looks like in movies and documentaries.

Though what is underneath is arguably worse.

(But they usually film in Mumbai.)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Desert Fox

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Yeah, that's how India looks like in movies and documentaries.
> 
> Though what is underneath is arguably worse.
> 
> (But they usually film in Mumbai.)


 

which is why all bollywood films are shot abroad (Europe and UAE).

Its mostly Western Movies and Documentaries that expose the real image of india.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

SilentNinja said:


> Its mostly Western Movies and Documentaries that expose the real image of india.


 
Very true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

*India: 2.1 million children below 5 years of age die annually in India*

*A UN body, in a shocking statistical revelation said that around 2.1 million children die in India annually before completing five years of age, 50 per cent of them not surviving even 28 days.*

Globally, the statistic stands at 9.7 million annually, media reports said here quoting UNICEF's "State of the World's Children" report.

The number of children who die before their fifth birthday has dropped to a historic low of 9.7 million annually, but South Asia accounts for 3.1 million and India for 2.1 million of these deaths.

According to reports, "India has the single highest share of neonatal deaths in the world".

While around 25 percent of children globally are underweight, in India the number is 43 percent. The worst affected states in India are Madhya Pradesh, Jharkhand, Bihar, Gujarat, Orissa, Chhattisgarh, Uttar Pradesh and Meghalaya.

The agency emphasised on the great need to check neonatal deaths (those of children under four weeks), which makes up 37 percent of under-five deaths.

"There is a huge number of neonatal deaths. Breastfeeding alone can reduce India's mortality rate by a few points," Murzi added.

UNICEF emphasised that India will have to drastically improve the rate at which it is reducing under-five mortality from the current annual rate of 2.6 percent to 7.6 percent over the next nine years to achieve key UN goals by 2015.

According to the report, universalisation of early initiation of breastfeeding, within one hour of birth, would reduce neonatal mortality in India by 22 percent, universalisation of exclusive breastfeeding for the first six months of life would avert nearly 16 percent of young child deaths in India.

The UN aims to cut child mortality by two-thirds between 1990 and 2015, to fewer than 5 million deaths per year. "A substantial strengthening of the (Indian) health system is needed," Murzi said.

The news has come as a "big shock" for the Indian government. "We are extremely worried about malnutrition," said Loveleen Kacker, a senior official from the women and child development ministry, adding the government will scale up funding to boost nutrition.
Info via the Islamic Republic News Agency website - 23rd January 2008

India: 2.1 million children below 5 years of age die annually in India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## inddefense

SilentNinja said:


> which is why all bollywood films are shot abroad (Europe and UAE).
> 
> Its mostly Western Movies and Documentaries that expose the real image of india.


 
It's mostly pakistanis who consider westerners as their masters. Everything that a person with more gora skin says is true for a pakistani. No wonder they get so much donations from goras to run their countries and governments.


----------



## Omar1984

Delhi, India:

THE CAPITAL OF GLOBAL SUPERPOWER 





Delhi Government is ensuring removal of beggars before Commonwealth Games. File Photo: V. V. Krishnan 


Beggars are fast leaving areas of the Capital that are expected to be frequented by players and visitors during the Commonwealth Games. 

Though on the face of it the Delhi Government has not launched any official drive to remove them as it wants to treat them in a humane manner, the fact of the matter is that the Social Welfare Department had recently sought additional police force to buttress its efforts to clear the main roads and crossings of New Delhi of beggars.

*While officials believe there are about 5 lakh beggars in the city, according to various NGOs working in the social welfare sector the number could be as high as 20 lakh.*

*&#8220;What we do not want is beggars following or harassing tourists during the Games. That would present a poor picture of the Capital city which is now redoubling its efforts to ensure the success of the Games,'' said a senior Delhi Government official.*

Another area of concern for the Government is the fact that about 25 per cent of all beggars are drug addicts. &#8220;They are the ones we fear the most as they often indulge in petty crime to raise funds for financing their habit of drugs.''

*So the Government is silently but surely ensuring that either the beggars are removed to the various Beggars Homes or they relocate to areas which are not likely to be visited by too many tourists.*

Delhi Social Welfare Secretary Manoj K. Parida, however insists that there is no drive to remove the beggars. &#8220;There is no instruction or government policy to remove them for the Games. They are nevertheless detained and arrested as part of the usual drive. We have nine mobile squads which detain them and three mobile courts to prosecute them. We are also assisted by 20 Delhi police personnel in this task.''

Noting that as per court orders, the Delhi Government has written to other States to take back their beggars, Mr. Parida said some of the States had written that Delhi cannot return people like this as they come here to partake in the prosperity that comes to Delhi on account of being the national Capital.

The official said since a large number of beggars are also found around places of worship where people give them alms, the Government had also written to several such bodies to put up donation boxes outside their premises also so that people can make the donations there instead of giving alms directly to beggars.

&#8220;This would have discouraged begging. But neither the managements of these places of worship nor the devout have paid heed to this advice.'' 

Admitting that often &#8220;only a thin line exists between small time hawking and begging,&#8221; Mr. Parida said as per norms only the beggars are removed from the streets. &#8220;They are let off with a reprimand after the first offence, the second offence entails detention of up to three years while the third has detention of up to 10 years. But the very fact that in our Tahirpur beggars home we have just 300 beggars as against a capacity of about 1,200 shows that we are not hunting for them.''

The Hindu : Cities / Delhi : Beggars making a silent exit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

inddefense said:


> It's mostly pakistanis who consider westerners as their masters. Everything that a person with more gora skin says is true for a pakistani. No wonder they get so much donations from goras to run their countries and governments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

SilentNinja said:


>



Thanks for the pictures of Delhi. 

*Delhi* and *Mumbai*, are some of the dirtiest cities in the entire world.

Forbes - The World's 25 Dirtiest Cities

Whereas NO Pakistani cities (Karachi, Lahore, etc.) are on this list.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## inddefense

Delhi is a historical city with thousands of years of history as a power center. Lahore is a tiny city in a lesser league that gained popularity only recently in last few centuries. 
Delhi is in the league with Athens, Venice and Rome.
Lahore is not in that league. And in any case, Lahore is a gift of Lava of Ayodhya, India.


----------



## 53fd

inddefense said:


> Delhi is a historical city with thousands of years of history as a power center. Lahore is a tiny city in a lesser league that gained popularity only recently in last few centuries.
> Delhi is in the league with Athens, Venice and Rome.
> Lahore is not in that league. And in any case, Lahore is a gift of Lava of Ayodhya, India.


 
Lahore is just as historic, if not more historic than Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## inddefense

The product is also imported and sold in pakistan. This has nothing to do with taking everything that a ethnic gora says as a truth. you are free to look anyway you want. There are tanning products available in the market as well.

The fact is pakistani love goras and everything about them.


----------



## Rafi

John Milton praised Lahore in Paradise Lost.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

inddefense said:


> The product is also imported and sold in pakistan. This has nothing to do with taking everything that a ethnic gora says as a truth. you are free to look anyway you want. There are tanning products available in the market as well.
> 
> The fact is pakistani love goras and everything about them.


 
no it doesnt....lol.... we love white ppl? its not our govt tht is urging ppl to appear white on fb n god knows wat....... its Pakistan where only 10%(i doubt) ppl like usa...... whereas its opposite in ur case............ u guys r obsessed with white ppl n white skin.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Locals of Delhi, India:




























Locals of Lahore, Pakistan:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## inddefense

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> no it doesnt....lol.... we love white ppl? its not our govt tht is urging ppl to appear white on fb n god knows wat....... its Pakistan where only 10%(i doubt) ppl like usa...... whereas its opposite in ur case............ u guys r obsessed with white ppl n white skin.


 
Well, just google this terms before denying it to hide the uncomfortable facts. "fair & lovely pakistan", "emami pakistan". 
And if pakistanis really hate goras, then why pakistanis migrate to white people's countries in higher numbers, percentage wise? Hating goras for not giving what you want from them is different from not liking them at all.


----------



## inddefense

Omar1984 said:


> Locals of Delhi, India:
> 
> Locals of Lahore, Pakistan:


 
 The first picture is actually from lahore and next 2 are from kolkata.

And the so-called lahori pictures are staged to present wrong image of lahore to foreigners.


----------



## Truth Teller

inddefense said:


> Well, just google this terms before denying it to hide the uncomfortable facts. "fair & lovely pakistan", "emami pakistan".
> And if pakistanis really hate goras, then why pakistanis migrate to white people's countries in higher numbers, percentage wise? Hating goras for not giving what you want from them is different from not liking them at all.


 
Pakistanis dont hate white people.


----------



## Omar1984

inddefense said:


> The first picture is actually from lahore and next 2 are from kolkata.
> 
> And the so-called lahori pictures are staged to present wrong image of lahore to foreigners.


 
LOL SLUMDOG, the first three pictures are from Delhi, India. I got those pictures from thedelhiwalla.com


Go check your face in the mirror, or study this video to see how you indians look like:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

inddefense said:


> Well, just google this terms before denying it to hide the uncomfortable facts. "fair & lovely pakistan", "emami pakistan".
> And if pakistanis really hate goras, then why pakistanis migrate to white people's countries in higher numbers, percentage wise? Hating goras for not giving what you want from them is different from not liking them at all.


 
Pakistanis dont hate goras, we just hate indians and indians are kalay saheh.


----------



## Rafi

inddefense said:


> Well, just google this terms before denying it to hide the uncomfortable facts. "fair & lovely pakistan", "emami pakistan".
> And if pakistanis really hate goras, then why pakistanis migrate to white people's countries in higher numbers, percentage wise? Hating goras for not giving what you want from them is different from not liking them at all.


 
Illegal immigrants from India Increasing at a High Rate

* individuals from India actually make up the group with the largest percentage increase in illegal immigration since 2000. In fact, it is estimated that in 2000 there was about 120,000 illegal immigrant Indians. That number grew to about 270,000 in 2006 which represents an increase of 125%.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## inddefense

Omar1984 said:


> LOL SLUMDOG, the first three pictures are from Delhi, India. I got those pictures from thedelhiwalla.com
> 
> 
> Go check your face in the mirror, or study this video to see how you indians look like:



Wow you are an idiot. Typical cave dwelling bagger


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Omar1984 said:


> LOL SLUMDOG, the first three pictures of from Delhi, India. I got those pictures from thedelhiwalla.com
> 
> 
> Go check your face in the mirror, or study this video to see how you indians look like:


 

Why dont people like you post a picture of yourself and prove you look any better? 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/102315-members-post-pics-your-gorgeous-self.html


Here, there is a thread for it, you never will post though.. Prove it instead of posting pictures of others. This is all talk.


----------



## inddefense

Omar1984 said:


> Pakistanis dont hate goras, we just hate indians and indians are kalay saheh.


 
Just proved my point thanks. Dumbass


----------



## Truth Teller

School childern from Lahore:


----------



## Omar1984

Liquid said:


> Why dont people like you post a picture of yourself and prove you look any better?
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/102315-members-post-pics-your-gorgeous-self.html
> Here there is a thread for it, You never will.. Prove it instead of post pictures of others. This is all talk.



Thats because majority of the people in this forum are of indian descent, whose father/grandfather migrated from India to Pakistan during 1947 and they make only 7% of Pakistan's total population and why should I post my picture here. You indians will give my pictures to other people in the net saying this is how handsome you look like

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Omar1984 said:


> Thats because majority of the people in this forum are of indian descent, whose father/grandfather migrated from India to Pakistan during 1947 and they make only 7% of Pakistan's total population and why should I post my picture here.* You all indians will give my pictures to other people saying this is how handsome you look like*


 
Ha!


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Protectionist Gareth said:


> Go to Bugatti's website,there is Bugatti Showroom in Delhi as well,in Hotel Samrat.
> Delhi has all these awesome cars showroom,while whole Pakistan doesn't have one of this kind! Leave Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rafi

Abu Zolfiqar said:


>



Looks like gareth has gone to sleep, way past his bedtime, starts primary school tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## inddefense

Truth Teller said:


> Pakistanis dont hate white people.


 
Of course not. That's the point. How can they? Watch a pakistani say why they converted to islam: 

YouTube - &#x202a;KashifHKhan&#39;s Channel&#x202c;&rlm;

Watch at 10:35.


----------



## Karachiite

Omar1984 said:


> Thats because majority of the people in this forum are of indian descent, whose father/grandfather migrated from India to Pakistan during 1947 and they make only 7% of Pakistan's total population and why should I post my picture here. You indians will give my pictures to other people in the net saying this is how handsome you look like


 
You really are a racist scumbag. Well your not alone lots of racist turds like you exist in Pakistan.


----------



## Rafi

Karachiite said:


> You really are a racist scumbag. Well your not alone lots of racist turds like you exist in Pakistan.


 
Pakistanis have a diverse range of people - and all beauty comes from within - we should not hate on what a person looks like - Hazrat Billal was black - in a time when black people were treated badly, but he was one of the Prophets dearest companion's and now even Kings are named after this former slave.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mabs

Karachiite said:


> You really are a racist scumbag. Well your not alone lots of racist turds like you exist in Pakistan.


 
The color of your skin or the smoothness of your facial curves mean nothing if you have a dark heart. What matters most is how much love you have for your country in your heart and that's the only thing that really matters.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

inddefense said:


> Well, just google this terms before denying it to hide the uncomfortable facts. "fair & lovely pakistan", "emami pakistan".
> And if pakistanis really hate goras, then why pakistanis migrate to white people's countries in higher numbers, percentage wise? Hating goras for not giving what you want from them is different from not liking them at all.


 
BS there is no emami etc crap in Pakistan.. while ur men r using fairness creams..lol

FNL is also a cold cream...

Abt migrations... well the majority of Pakistani imigrants r based in gulf region... while eu,uk n usa r full of indians.


----------



## 53fd

Karachiite said:


> You really are a racist scumbag. Well your not alone lots of racist turds like you exist in Pakistan.


 
Don't mind what he's saying yaar, I don't think he has any bad intention when he said that.


----------



## Truth Teller

School children from Lahore:


----------



## Hyde

Omar1984 said:


> Thats because majority of the people in this forum are of indian descent, whose father/grandfather migrated from India to Pakistan during 1947 and they make only 7% of Pakistan's total population and why should I post my picture here. You indians will give my pictures to other people in the net saying this is how handsome you look like


 
Whatever the case is - they are still Pakistanis right? Skin colour shouldn't make any difference

Next time please avoid alienating them from rest of the community


----------



## Omar1984

Karachiite said:


> You really are a racist scumbag. Well your not alone lots of racist turds like you exist in Pakistan.


 
Excuse me for telling the truth. There was a poll in this forum not so long ago asking where in Pakistan Pakistani members are from. The majority of Pakistani members are from Karachi and Karachi is famous for holding the most number of Urdu-speaking Mohajir people than anywhere else in Pakistan. I didn't give any false statements. If the truth hurts, then so be it. Your father/grandafther did migrate from Hindustan and thats the truth. If you think I'm racist because of that then I dont give a F*CK.


----------



## Truth Teller

inddefense said:


> Of course not. That's the point. How can they? Watch a pakistani say why they converted to islam:
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;KashifHKhan&#39;s Channel&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> Watch at 10:35.


 
So what do you want us to do? Hate white people?


----------



## Roybot

Liquid said:


> Why dont people like you post a picture of yourself and prove you look any better?
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/102315-members-post-pics-your-gorgeous-self.html[/URL
> 
> Here there is a thread for it, you never will.. Prove it instead of posting pictures of others. This is all talk.




[URL="http://www.bollywoodgo.net/2010/01/45-pakistani-actresses-and-models.html"]http://www.bollywoodgo.net/2010/01/45-pakistani-actresses-and-models.html

 Next thing he is going to say is, these are Pakistanis who migrated from India. There is no cure for bigotry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Rafi said:


> Pakistanis have a diverse range of people - and all beauty comes from within - we should not hate on what a person looks like - Hazrat Billal was black - in a time when black people were treated badly, but he was one of the Prophets dearest companion's and now even Kings are named after this former slave.


 


Mabs said:


> The color of your skin or the smoothness of your facial curves mean nothing if you have a dark heart. What matters most is how much love you have for your country in your heart and that's the only thing that really matters.


 
Judging from this racist pricks past previous posts its obvious he hates Urdu speakers/muhajirs from the core of his heart. He believes that they are still Indians and love India more then Pakistan. What he fails to get inside his thick brain is that these same "Hindustanis"/"Hindu ki nasal" have made the most sacrifices for Pakistan. 
Can you really distinguish between a Punjabi and Urdu Speaker?


----------



## 53fd

Omar1984 said:


> Excuse me for telling the truth. There was a poll in this forum not so long ago asking where in Pakistan Pakistani members you are from. The majority of Pakistani members are from Karachi and Karachi is famous for holding the most number of Urdu-speaking Mohajir people than anywhere else in Pakistan. I didn't give any false statements. If the truth hurts, then so be it. Your father/grandafther did migrate from Hindustan and thats the truth. If you think I'm racist because of that then I dont give a F*CK.


 
Well, my parents are from India, so you are right when you say that. I don't find anything offensive in what you said here, you've spoken the truth. Even though our parents are from India, they left it willingly, & are proud to call themselves Pakistanis. Our parents might have been from India (& even they forsook it), but we're not. I hope you understand that. The only disagreement I have with some of your statements (haven't mentioned it here though) is when you say we aren't as patriotic as the rest of the native Pakistanis, that's all. I personally have not met anyone in Pakistan that thinks of me as a "Mohajir", I am just as Pakistani as anyone else. No one in Pakistan that I know even talks about heritage or ethnicities, we are all Pakistanis. And I'm not one of those Mohajirs that grew up in Karachi, I grew up in Punjab. So I'm a little surprised by your attitude. Although you are free to believe whatever you want.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rafi

Lahore Software Technology Park nearly completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Truth Teller




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Omar: dude today i saw a Pakistani african(sheedi) MP soldier tell me does the color of his skin or his facial features make him a lesser patriot thn u or me?

Stop brandishing ppl of indian origin etc thts all BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## inddefense

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> BS there is no emami etc crap in Pakistan.. while ur men r using fairness creams..lol
> 
> FNL is also a cold cream...
> 
> Abt migrations... well the majority of Pakistani imigrants r based in gulf region... while eu,uk n usa r full of indians.



It's not BS. Most pakistanis are like the racist people on this forum while they forget to look at themselves in the mirror. 
As I said google "Emami pakistan" and you will see that it's sold in pakistani stores. We have all varieties of products for both men and women. We also advertise for women to go to gym which will surprise you as well since you are living in the middle ages. 

In any case watch the youtube link I posted couple of comments earlier and see how you converted by looking at white skin and blue eyes of middle easterners(if they really have it) lol


----------



## Roybot

Rafi said:


> Lahore Software Technology Park nearly completed.


 
This looks so much like DLF gateway tower, Twin city indeed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite

Omar1984 said:


> Excuse me for telling the truth. There was a poll in this forum not so long ago asking where in Pakistan Pakistani members are from. The majority of Pakistani members are from Karachi and Karachi is famous for holding the most number of Urdu-speaking Mohajir people than anywhere else in Pakistan. I didn't give any false statements. If the truth hurts, then so be it. Your father/grandafther did migrate from Hindustan and thats the truth. If you think I'm racist because of that then I dont give a F*CK.



Its good you don't give a . And yes excuse us educated urdu speakers for not being uneducated racist jackoffs like yourself. You face programs and riots that kill hundreds of thousands, you leave your wealth, family and everything behind and this is the thing you get. 

I'm sorry that these urdu speakers/hindustanis contribute the most gdp and 70% of Pakistan's tax revenue. Well without these hindu ki nasals Pakistan wouldn't even have a financial powerhouse like Karachi.


----------



## Rafi

Omar I know your probably not trying to be offensive, but our brothers and sisters in Karachi - are wonderful patriotic people - and where they come from is irrelevant - all the people of Pakistan bring their own unique flavor that make our country one of the most diverse beautiful place it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

roy_gourav said:


> 45 Pakistani Actresses and Models without Makeup - BollywoodGo.Net
> 
> Next thing he is going to say is, these are Pakistanis who migrated from India. There is no cure for bigotry.


 
Well i do not agree with Omar's skin colour topics but the link you shared is funny. Some of the actresses are incorrectly named, most of the models are unknown to me (and i keep visiting fashion thread too) and other models are like deliberately photoshopped to lighten their skin colour (or to make their skin look darker). Take an example of Resham for an intance


----------



## Rafi

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> @Omar: dude today i saw a Pakistani african(sheedi) MP soldier tell me does the color of his skin or his facial features make him a lesser patriot thn u or me?
> 
> Stop brandishing ppl of indian origin etc thts all BS.


 
I am glad that our country is diverse - outside of America and a couple of other countries, we have to have the most diverse set of people in the world. 
Like a United Colors of Bennaton Pakistani style.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

I don't take any offense in Omar bhai's statements, because most of what he said is correct. However, I can see why some other people might get offended, even if that was not his real intention. Cheers.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Its pretty funny he would question the loyalty of Muhajirs, because the guy in his OWN avatar(aka the father of your nation) is from a Gujarati-Rajput-Hindu background. And the other guy has a Kashmiri-Hindu background.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

bilalhaider said:


> Well, my parents are from India, so you are right when you say that. I don't find anything offensive in what you said here, you've spoken the truth. Even though our parents are from India, they left it willingly, & are proud to call themselves Pakistanis, & don't want to do anything. Our parents might have been from India (& even they forsook it), but we're not. I hope you understand that. The only disagreement I have with some of your statements is when you say we aren't as patriotic as the rest of the native Pakistanis, that's all. I personally have not met anyone in Pakistan that thinks of me as a "Mohajir", I am just as Pakistani as anyone else. No one in Pakistan that I know even talks about heritage or ethnicities, we are all Pakistanis. And I'm not one of those Mohajirs that grew up in Karachi, I grew up in Punjab. So I'm a little surprised by your attitude. Although you are free to believe whatever you want.


 Hey bili bro.... ignore foolish statements.......... no Pakistani needs to give anybdy proof of his loyality to the nation........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gubbi

bilalhaider said:


> I don't take any offense in* Omar bhai'*s statements, because most of what he said is correct. However, I can see why some other people might get offended, even if that was not his real intention. Cheers.


 
Stop treating the bigot with kid gloves. That idiot is a real racist POS and a shame to Pakistan and humanity. Period.


----------



## Rafi

Karachiite said:


> Its good you don't give a . And yes excuse us educated urdu speakers for not being uneducated racist jackoffs like yourself. You face programs and riots that kill hundreds of thousands, you leave your wealth, family and everything behind and this is the thing you get.
> 
> I'm sorry that these urdu speakers/hindustanis contribute the most gdp and 70% of Pakistan's tax revenue. Well without these hindu ki nasals Pakistan wouldn't even have a financial powerhouse like Karachi.


 
Brother we value our Karachitte brothers and sisters immensely - they have contributed a massive amount in all walks of life, without them Pakistan would be much duller and weaker place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Zaki FX said:


> Well i do not agree with Omar's skin colour topics but the link you shared is funny. Some of the actresses are incorrectly named, most of the models are unknown to me (and i keep visiting fashion thread too) and other models are like deliberately photoshopped to lighten their skin colour (or to make their skin look darker). Take an example of Resham for an intance


 
Mate I wouldn't have a clue. I just did a quick google search, and whatever came up I posted Point being that celebrities doing make up to look good doesn't happen just in India, but the world over, including Pakistan. Check this one out

Chinese Celebrities Without Make-Up (10 Pics) | Funny Pictures | Best Quotes | Funniest Stuffs | Funstoo: Just For Serious Fun Blog

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Come on guys chill, we're all Pakistanis regardless if we're Muhajir, Punjabi, Pashtun, Balochi, Sindhi, Kashmiri, Saraiki, all of our elders gave sacrifices for Pakistan in one way or the other so chill.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## inddefense

Truth Teller said:


> So what do you want us to do? Hate white people?


 
No I was showing the truth only because someone was trying to prove that pakistanis don't like goras whereas indians do.

Did you see the part in the video BTW?


----------



## Rafi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

bilalhaider said:


> Well, my parents are from India, so you are right when you say that. I don't find anything offensive in what you said here, you've spoken the truth. Even though our parents are from India, they left it willingly, & are proud to call themselves Pakistanis. Our parents might have been from India (& even they forsook it), but we're not. I hope you understand that. The only disagreement I have with some of your statements is when you say we aren't as patriotic as the rest of the native Pakistanis, that's all. I personally have not met anyone in Pakistan that thinks of me as a "Mohajir", I am just as Pakistani as anyone else. No one in Pakistan that I know even talks about heritage or ethnicities, we are all Pakistanis. And I'm not one of those Mohajirs that grew up in Karachi, I grew up in Punjab. So I'm a little surprised by your attitude. Although you are free to believe whatever you want.


 
relax bro - you do not need to prove anything

Mohajir people in my opinion are more patriotic comparing to the residents living in Pakistan before partition. They are the ones who suffered more, lost their lives and left their heritage and wealth behind in India. This is the first time I am using this word "Muhajir" and if such word still exists in Pakistan, people better need to work out on their selves.

I think Omar did not mean to say Mohajir's are less patriotic, he was only referring to the skin colour with poor words he chose in explaination

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Truth Teller

inddefense said:


> No I was showing the truth only because someone was trying to prove that pakistanis don't like goras whereas indians do.
> 
> Did you see the part in the video BTW?


 


inddefense said:


> In any case watch the youtube link I posted couple of comments earlier and see how you converted by looking at white skin and blue eyes of middle easterners(if they really have it) lol


 
So what are you trying to make out. Pakistanis converted to Islam after seeing white skin/blue eyes of Middle easterners? And then you say middle easterners dont have white skin/blue eyes? Make up your mind?


----------



## Roybot

Delhi or Lahore?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SilentNinja said:


> Come on guys chill, we're all Pakistanis regardless if we're Muhajir, Punjabi, Pashtun, Balochi, Sindhi, Kashmiri, Saraiki, all of our elders gave sacrifices for Pakistan in one way or the other so chill.


 
Reminds me of this song.......... 














DAMN MAN WTH MAN!!!... Whenever i hear it i feel emotional.



AEY WATAN PAK WATAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## inddefense

Truth Teller said:


> So what are you trying to make out. Pakistanis converted to Islam after seeing white skin/blue eyes of Middle easterners? And then you say middle easterners dont have white skin/blue eyes? Make up your mind?


 
I am not trying to make it out. The video is from a pakistani show.


----------



## Rafi

Lahore 1864





Main Bolevard Gulberg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

Zaki FX said:


> relax bro - you do not need to prove anything
> 
> Mohajir people in my opinion are more patriotic comparing to the residents living in Pakistan before partition. They are the ones who suffered more, lost their lives and left their heritage and wealth behind in India. This is the first time I am using this word "Muhajir" and if such word still exists in Pakistan, people better need to work out on their selves.
> 
> I think Omar did not mean to say Mohajir's are less patriotic, he was only referring to the skin colour with poor words he chose in explaination


 
I know I didn't have to prove anything lol... I've never even been called a Mohajir or Indian even once in my life in Pakistan lol. This is what I said about Omar bhai's statement before:



bilalhaider said:


> I don't take any offense in Omar bhai's statements, because most of what he said is correct. However, I can see why some other people might get offended, even if that was not his real intention. Cheers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## inddefense

Gurgaon, Delhi





Delhi Expressway


----------



## Rafi

bilalhaider said:


> I know I didn't have to prove anything lol... I've never even been called a Mohajir or Indian once in my life in Pakistan lol.


 
That's because your a Pakistani and a damn fine one at that.


----------



## Truth Teller

...............................................


----------



## Rafi

Lahore Law Courts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

Ranjit Singh Mausoleum 




Tombs of the Sakadh of Jehangir




Emaciated Buddha, Lahore Museum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

I think it's funny when Indians & Pakistanis make derogatory comments against one another & bring religion into it. A lot of Indians start making derogatory comments about Islam & Muslims when they bash Pakistan, forgetting that there are 160 million Muslims in India as well. A lot of Pakistanis make derogatory comments about Hinduism & Hindus when they bash India, forgetting that there are about 8 million Hindus in Pakistan as well. It's a similar situation for the people that migrated on both sides of the border as well.


----------



## inddefense

Red Fort Delhi




Red Fort Delhi


Akshrdham, Delhi


----------



## Mabs

Karachiite said:


> Judging from this racist pricks past previous posts its obvious he hates Urdu speakers/muhajirs from the core of his heart. He believes that they are still Indians and love India more then Pakistan. What he fails to get inside his thick brain is that these same "Hindustanis"/"Hindu ki nasal" have made the most sacrifices for Pakistan.
> *Can you really distinguish between a Punjabi and Urdu Speaker*?


 
Well I am not really sure but what you can do is distinguish between people from different regions like a person from Hazara would have different facial features from a person from lower Sindh. I don't think you can look at a person and pinpoint which city they are from. I am a Punjabi and speak pretty clear Urdu but there's always this one word that slips outa my mouth everyone once in a while in a pure Punjabi fashion and people can tell that I am a Punjabi. Facial features and dialect can help you identify the region of a person, not necessarily the city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

bilalhaider said:


> I think it's funny when Indians & Pakistanis make derogatory comments against one another & bring religion into it. A lot of Indians start making derogatory comments about Islam & Muslims when they bash Pakistan, forgetting that there are 160 million Muslims in India as well. A lot of Pakistanis make derogatory comments about Hinduism & Hindus when they bash India, forgetting that there are about 8 million Hindus in Pakistan as well. It's a similar situation for the people that migrated on both sides of the border as well.


 
Never happened in this forum.

I never noticed Indian or Pakistani members making derogatory comments on Islam or Hinduism

At least this is one place where we have not crossed our lines...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Buddha With Disciples, Lahore Museum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

Zaki FX said:


> Never happened in this forum.
> 
> I never noticed Indian or Pakistani members making derogatory comments on Islam or Hinduism
> 
> At least this is one place where we have not crossed our lines...


 
Yeah, not on this forum, but just go on the internet, on an Indian forum, or read the comments sections in news reports from Indian media sources about Pakistan. You'll see the picture. I honestly believe it's not as bad from the Pakistani side against Indians, but still pretty bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Connaught Place, Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zaki FX said:


> Never happened in this forum.
> 
> I never noticed Indian or Pakistani members making derogatory comments on Islam or Hinduism
> 
> At least this is one place where we have not crossed our lines...


 
I havent seen Pakistani abusing hinduism.. but i have seen indians commit blasphemy........ mods banned one of them yesterday for starting a thread and abusing our Prophet PBUH.


----------



## Rafi

A renovated Mansion used as a regional bank headquarter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

Thanks a lot for these pictures Rafi bhai!!! I've always loved Lahore, & with these pictures, I'm loving it more than ever. Can't wait to go there there. I really appreciate you putting up all these pictures...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

*Connaught Place, Delhi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

*Dilli*




































_Source: Master of Disguise, SSC India._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Tollinton Market, Mall road




Lawrence Garden

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

---------- Post added at 11:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Lahore Museum












Mall road underpass at Canal road

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

MCB House










M2 Lahore Entrance/Exit (Babu Sabu Interchange)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

---------- Post added at 06:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:24 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

Liberty Market




Race Course Park

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

Mall road





Gulberg Main boulevard





Liberty Square at night





Gulberg Main boulevard at night as seen from Liberty square

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rafi

Gymkhana





Jail road & Sherpao flyover










Model town park










Mall road


----------



## Roybot

Both cities are awesome, but I think infrastructure wise(transportation mainly), Delhi has got a bit of a head start in the recent times. Hope Lahore Metro starts soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## praveen007

City Mayors: Best cities in the world (EIU)
.
EIU's ten 'best' cities in the
world
Rank
City
Country
1
Vancouver
Canada
2
Vienna
Austria
3
Melbourne
Australia
4
Toronto
Canada
5
Calgary
Canada
6
Helsinki
Finland
7
Sydney
Australia
=8
Perth
Australia
=8
Adelaide
Australia
10
Auckland
New Zealand
Mercer Consulting's 50 best cities in the world
.
.
.
EIU's ten 'worst' cities in the
world
Rank
City
Country
=130
Dakar
Senegal
132
Colombo
Sri Lanka
133
Kathmandu
Nepal
134
Douala
Cameroon
*135
Karachi
Pakistan*
136
Lagos
Nigeria
137
Port Moresby
Papua New Guinea
=138
Algeria
Algiers
=138
Dhaka
Bangladesh
140
Harare
Ziimbabwe


----------



## Rafi

Lahore Gymkhana club





FAST Universtiy










Hockey Stadium

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

*Praveen007* stop being a party pooper


----------



## Dance

praveen007 said:


> City Mayors: Best cities in the world (EIU)
> .
> EIU's ten 'best' cities in the
> world
> Rank
> City
> Country
> 1
> Vancouver
> Canada
> 2
> Vienna
> Austria
> 3
> Melbourne
> Australia
> 4
> Toronto
> Canada
> 5
> Calgary
> Canada
> 6
> Helsinki
> Finland
> 7
> Sydney
> Australia
> =8
> Perth
> Australia
> =8
> Adelaide
> Australia
> 10
> Auckland
> New Zealand
> Mercer Consulting's 50 best cities in the world
> .
> .
> .
> EIU's ten 'worst' cities in the
> world
> Rank
> City
> Country
> =130
> Dakar
> Senegal
> 132
> Colombo
> Sri Lanka
> 133
> Kathmandu
> Nepal
> 134
> Douala
> Cameroon
> *135
> Karachi
> Pakistan*
> 136
> Lagos
> Nigeria
> 137
> Port Moresby
> Papua New Guinea
> =138
> Algeria
> Algiers
> =138
> Dhaka
> Bangladesh
> 140
> Harare
> Ziimbabwe


 
We're talking about Lahore, not Karachi.

So....FAIL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

*Old Dilli*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Alhamra culture complex

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

*Kingdom of Dreams, Theme Park/Opera House*































KINGDOM OF DREAMS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Walton Road





Eden Meadows

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Expo centre Lahore





Punjab Assembly





Mall road & Lahore Canal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

Metro Lahore(Thokar Branch)

Al-Hamra Art & Culture Center-Qadafi stadium

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

*Akshardhan Temple, Delhi*











*Jama Masjid, Delhi*











*Gurudwara Bangla Shahib, Delhi*










*Cathedral Church of the Redemption, Delhi*





*Sacred Heart Church, Delhi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

*Bahai Lotus Temple, Delhi*











*Jain Digamber Temple, Delhi*












*Synagouge, Delhi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

What's going on here? Did I miss an internet world war?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 53fd

roy_gourav said:


> Both cities are awesome, but I think infrastructure wise(transportation mainly), Delhi has got a bit of a head start in the recent times. Hope Lahore Metro starts soon.



I would definitely agree with this statement. Delhi has made a lot of progress in recent times, Lahore hasn't as much, but still made plenty. But if I remember correctly, it was Pakistan that first started the 8 lane motorways in the region, in 1997 I believe, when they built the M-2 from Lahore to Islamabad. In recent times, Delhi being the capital city of India has improved its infrastructure, whereas Pakistan has concentrated on improving the infrastructure of Islamabad, Karachi & other cities. There is no harm in saying Delhi has better infrastructure than Lahore today, whereas there are some other aspects in which Lahore excels Delhi. I've been to both Lahore & Delhi, & I would feel that on a whole, inside the city, the roads in Lahore are wider than the ones in Delhi. There are a few other aspects as well that can be discussed. Lahore isn't too far away, & with the metro project coming along, I can see Lahore & Delhi 'becoming even more similar'. I don't see any of this as a negative thing, & both India & Pakistan must be praised for the work they've done in developing these cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

